# Singletrailskala! Überarbeitung notwendig?



## Elbambell (26. August 2013)

Hallo, in einem anderen Thread ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599216&page=3 ) habe ich eine Diskussion losgetreten, die man besser in einem eigenen Thread führen sollte. Es geht darum, ob die Singletrailskala (http://www.singletrail-skala.de) zum einen noch aktuell ist, zum anderen um die korrekte Benutzung der bereits bestehenden. 

Zusammenfassend stellen sich folgende Probleme:

- Die S-Grade werden von vielen rein subjektiv vergeben und orientieren sich nicht an den objektiven Kriterien. Dabei scheinen viele Biker S3 als das zu definieren, was sie selbst fahren können, Biker mit eigenem Anspruch gleiches als S4. Wie kann man hier wieder zu einer einheitlichen Sprache kommen?

- thomas.h hat zurecht eingewandt, dass die Skala bereits ein paar Jahre alt ist und die Bikeszene sich weiter entwickelt hat. Vielleicht sollte die Skala nach oben erweitert werden? 

- Eine weitere Idee ist die Skala feiner abzustufen. Z.B. durch Vergabe von + und -, z.B. S2+

- Was ist schwer und sollte wie bewertet werden? Flach mit großen Blöcken, die man auf dem Hinterrad durchüpfen muss oder so steil, dass man sich beim reinen Anblick schon nass macht? 

- Wer hat Ideen wie man Referenzstellen besser definieren kann. Fotos, Videos? Folgendes Problem stellt sich nämlich:
siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10890486&postcount=64

Insgesamt würde ich gerne die großen Fahrtechniker und vor allem auch die Originalautoren der Singletrackskala hier versammeln, um konstruktiv über eine Überarbeitung der Skala zu diskutieren. Oder braucht die Skala gar keine Überarbeitung und die Subjektivität muss wieder daraus verschwinden.

Gruß
Elbambell


----------



## thomas.h (26. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Aber dann noch mal mein Aufruf: wer hat eine  Idee wie man die Singletrackskala in Ihrer Objektivität erneut unters  Volk bringen kann? Spontane Ideen: Thread auf mtb-news, neue  Referenzbilder, Videos?



Das hab ich letztes Jahr einmal (zumindest für mich selbst, im kleinen Rahmen) versucht.
Das große Problem, das uns von den Kletterern unterscheidet, ist das  Verheimlichen von Wegen/Passagen. Dadurch ist es einfach kaum möglich,  im großen Rahmen Schwierigkeitsgrade zu vergleichen. Wenn ich ein Foto  sehe, kann man es einfach nicht beurteilen. Hier wieder der Klassiker,  ein Foto von einer Stelle, die die Vertrider mit S6 angeben:






Das würde vom Bild her kaum jemand über S2/S3 bewerten. 
Einen kleinen Eindruck, wie die Stelle aussieht, erkennt man, an dem Bild, wo ich das Bike wieder rauftrage:





Aber auch das zeigt die Stelle nicht, wie sie in echt aussieht. Und zu  guter letzt würde ich - nachdem ich sie in echt kenne - nichteinmal mit  S6 beurteilen, sondern vielleicht mit S5, maximal S5+. Und es gibt nach  oben hin noch deutlich schwierigere Stellen, die fahrbar sind - es ist  also unsinnig, die Skala bei S5 zu beenden. Irgendwann hat man die  Situation, die das Alpinklettern jetzt hat: Alte Routen, die mit UIAA 6  bewertet sind, können teils viel schwerer sein, weil es zu der Zeit nur  den 6. Grad gab und man sie nicht höher bewerten konnte. Mit dem  Ergebnis, dass jetzt Leute, die einen 6. Grad klettern können, in der  Wand verloren sind.

Beim Klettern steigt jemand eine Route vor, bewertet sie und jemand  steigt nach und bestätigt oder korrigiert die Bewertung. Das geht bei  uns einfach nicht und deswegen ist es einfach eine sehr schwammige  Geschichte.
Das nächste ist, dass die Skala nach oben hin offen sein MUSS! S5 ist  nicht unfahrbar! Wenn ich S5 als unfahrbar oder Grenze der Fahrbarkeit  definiere, dann muss sich die restliche Skala verändern, wenn das Niveau  steigt. Das heißt, wenn ich irgendwann eine sehr wilde Stelle fahre,  fährt Klaus aus Braunschweig kein S3 mehr, sondern nur noch S2 - das  wird nicht funktionieren, weil ich weder Klaus, noch sonst jemand  informiere!
Der nächste Punkt ist, dass in der Szene besser werden oft extremst  verpöhnt ist. Gut fahren ist toll, aber wenn jemand sich steigern will,  werden die Hände verschränkt, weggeschaut und gesagt "ich mach das nur  zum Spaß, ich will nicht besser, gefährlicher oder was auch immer  werden." Und besser als jemand anderer lässt sowieso 90% der Leute die  Ohren dampfen. Das ist durchaus legitim, mir ist es ja selbst auch  *******gal, ob der oder der besser fährt oder schlechter - aber diese  fehlende "Messmotivation" ist umgekehrt auch die fehlende Motivation,  Leistungen messbar zu machen. Ich will sagen: wenn mir eine Stelle  gelingt, dann freu ich mich, dass ich sie gefahren bin. Mir ist es aber  relativ wurscht, ob ich der erste bin, der sie gefahren hat, ob andere  das können oder nicht und ob das S5, S6 oder S4 ist. Und so geht es wohl  den meisten auch. Das heißt, dass Leute, die das sportlicher sehen,  auch kein Publikum haben, um sich zu messen.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass es ab einer gewissen Grenze sich in 2  Teile aufspaltet: in so steil, dass Downhiller einen Vorteil haben und  so technisch, dass Trialer einen Vorteil haben. Welche der beiden  Varianten ist schwerer? Ist ein flacher, verblockter Weg, der pedalkick  hops erfordert schwieriger als eine sausteile Stelle, die Eier  erfordert?
Hier nochmal meine Antwort aus dem andern Thread:
Aber so oder so, die Skala ist veraltet und ungenau. Eine objektive  Skala könnte aber auch durchaus interne Diskussionen erleichtern, ob ein  Berg sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist.
Weil derzeit ist alles, was ein Hinterradversetzen erfordert, ein S3.  Und S5 unfahrbar. Das heißt, dass der Bereich, den hier alle fahren, als  S4 zu bewerten ist. Das ist ein einziger Grad für einen gesamten Sport,  das ist zu wenig und zu ungenau, das bringt niemanden was
Ob sie global erneuert werden muss, ist die Frage, aber aufgrund meiner  persönlichen Skala könnte ich dir schon ein paar Sachen sagen, die ich  mir überlegt habe. Im Freundeskreis dachte ich, dass es hilfreich sein  könnte, eine genauere (nach oben offen und genauer unterteilt: S3+,  S4-,...) Skala zu haben. War aber eigentlich auch gar nicht so, hab das  dann nie weiter verfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

Jeden ignorieren der sie verwendet, hoffentlich verschwindet die dann von selbst wieder. 
Ist wohl auch kein Zufall, dass die im deutschsprachigen Raum erfunden wurde (und sonst AFAIK nirgendwo was aehnliches verwendet wird), bestaetigt aber immerhin meine Vorurteile gegen die Schrebergartenmentalitaet - man koennte es auch euphemistisch deutsches Ingenieurtum nennen. Es muss schlicht nicht alles und jedes 'objektiv' quantifizierbar werden.

Meiner ist uebrigens unabhaengig von der verwendeten Skala bzw. Masseinheit der groesste!


----------



## thomas.h (26. August 2013)

Zu deinen Fragen:
- Wie findest du die großen Fahrtechniker raus? Ich denke, die, die *hier!* rufen, dürften es nicht sein  Und ein paar davon werden an der Diskussion nicht interessiert sein. 
- Ob es sinnvoll ist? Die Skala ist veraltet, wenn man eine Skala braucht, dann ist eine Überarbeitung sinnvoll. Wenn man keine braucht, dann nicht. Der große Knackpunkt, der uns hierbei von den Kletterern unterscheidet: Eine Kletterroute, die mir einen Grad zu schwer ist, komme ich nicht hinauf. Eine S12 Stelle kann ich problemlos runterschieben (naja, bei S12 vielleicht nicht soooo problemlos  )
-> der Sinn einer Bewertung ist ja immer der: Jemand, der eine Route, einen Trail,... noch nicht gefahren ist, der möchte wissen, ob er zu schwer, zu leicht oder lohnend ist. Der Knackpunkt ist hier wieder, dass die Trails nicht öffentlich gemacht werden.
- Wie definieren? Multimedial wirds verdammt schwierig... Beschreiben und Techniken voraussetzen würd vielleicht am ehesten gehen. Aber ohne veröffentlichen und nachkontrollieren lassen wirds recht schwammig.

Ich werds aber heute Abend beim "Austrian finest Tech-Trail-Grillen" ansprechen 

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2013)

da ich klettere und bike klinke ich mich mal kurz hier ein... thomas' erfahrungen was die uiaa bewertung betrifft, trifft auch auf fast alle anderen skalen zu. irgendwann kommt man immer an eine stelle, eine route die auf dem papier deutlich schwerer gemacht wurde oder umgekehrt. meines erachtens müssen alle schwierigkeitsskalen regelmäßig den aktuelle möglichkeiten angepasst werden. aber selbst bei aktuellen topos kann man sich letzten endes nicht sicher sein, ob die angaben wirklich stimmen, da doch zuviele faktoren, das empfinden der schwierigkeit beeinflussen (wetter, aktuelle beschaffenheit des felses / untergrundes / individuelle tagesform etc.),

was tun?

eine offene skala, deren grade immer wieder durch die community überprüft und ggf. korrigiert werden könnte die lösung sein. auch hinweise auf die äusseren Einflüsse (bei regen + 0,5 / meiden bei schnee / achtung! windbruch) sollten platz finden, dann natürlich immer mit aktuellem datum versehen.


----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> -> der Sinn einer Bewertung ist ja immer der: Jemand, der eine Route, einen Trail,... noch nicht gefahren ist, der möchte wissen, ob er zu schwer, zu leicht oder lohnend ist.



Das glaubst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft? Also dass dafuer eine Skala notwendig (oder auch nur sinnvoll) ist.


----------



## Elbambell (26. August 2013)

Das größte Problem sehe ich beim Veröffentlichen der Referenzstellen und Referenztrails. Ich fürchte man kann dabei nur auf wenige Trails zurück greifen, die tatsächlich jeder kennt. (siehe Gardasee) 

Die größten Fahrtechniker... ähm... wo sind denn die Vertrider? Der Herr Philipp, der immer wieder mal auftaucht, die biker hiker, unter den Hochtourengängern sind viele, etc. Es sollte natürlich absolut jeder mitreden können. Schließlich ist das keine Diskussion von abgedrehten Freaks, dessen Trails niemand sonst fahren kann. Aber beteiligen müssen sich auch die, die tatsächlich S5 fahren können.

Als objektive Größen sehe ich: Steilheit, Untergrund, Stufenhöhen, Kurvenenge, Fahrtechniken. 

Nein, natürlich ist eine Skala nicht zwingend notwendig. Ohne ist eine Kommunikation untereinander allerdings fast unmöglich. In der eigenen Gruppe funktioniert sie meistens wunderbar, das Problem ist das persönliche S3 eines unbekannten einzuschätzen.

Und @R.C. : kann nicht sein, meiner ist größer!


----------



## thomas.h (26. August 2013)

Wir reden hier vom technischen Freeriden, Bikebergsteigen oder Vertriden. Ich denke, dass dieser Thread besser im BBS-Unterforum aufgehoben ist als hier, da er nur dort Sinn macht.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. August 2013)

Hm, ich dachte S5 wäre sowieso nur "unfahrbar" für jemanden, der eben nicht überdurchschnittlich gut ist.
Steht ja zumindest auch so auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/:


> Dabei ist für einen durchschnittlichen Biker das untere Skalenende mit "locker fahrbar" und das obere mit "unfahrbar" gleichzusetzen.



Dann spricht ja auch nichts gegen eine Erweiterung auf S6, S7 oder was weiß ich. S8 wäre dann eben "unfahrbar" für einen "guten" Mountainbiker, für einen "sehr guten" aber wiederum schaffbar, etc.


----------



## thomas.h (26. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Die größten Fahrtechniker... ähm... wo sind denn die Vertrider? Der Herr Philipp, der immer wieder mal auftaucht, die biker hiker, unter den Hochtourengängern sind viele, etc.



Eben, da sind wir schon wieder im Bereich der Mutmaßungen... Nur als Beispiel, von Harald kann ich mich schon jahrelang nicht mehr erinnern, dass er in einem Video eine wirklich technische Stelle drinnen hatte (außer, wenn der Öhler gefahern ist  ).
Und der mit Abstand beste Fahrer im technischen Moutainbiken, den ich jemals gesehen hab, war ein Trialer...


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

oweh...

ich war nie ein freund der sts und habe mich ordentlich gestritten mit den damaligen gründern. mein argument war, dass sich im gegensatz zum klettern die mountainbiker auf einer deutlich längeren strecke bewegen und die sts dafür schlicht ungeeignet sei. deswegen gut für die extremen unserer zunft, die ja schlussendlich auch die sts entwickelt hatten, für den tourenfahrer weitgehend untauglich. ein weiteres argument für mich, welchen "verkaufserfolg" habe ich, wenn ich als guide eine wirklich anspruchsolle geführte tour anbiete und diese mit "einigen stellen s3" beschreibe. die meisten geführten touren befinden sich bis s2, und dann rede ich schon von den eher anspruchsvollen. als veranstalter mehr zu verantworten ist fast schon fahrlässig, heißt in der konsequenz, dass die veranstalte unter marketing-gesichtspunkten ihre eigene skala zimmern, somit verliert die sts weitere befürworter.

daher die frage, für wen soll die sts sein? die erste sts hatte 10 stufen, war sehr exakt und für den anspruch der klientel (und ich meine das nicht herabwürdigend!) besser geeignet als die aktuell vorliegende.

ähnlich dem wandern behaupte ich mal, dass die sts keine breite verwendung finden wird. das verhältnis wanderer/kletterer kenne ich nicht, aber ich behaupte jetzt mal frech, dass ein wanderer mit der kletterskala nichts anfangen kann. also wendet sich diese an die kletterer. nun ist wohl die industrie, die lobby und die verbände hier aktiver und man meint, dass die kletterskala allgemein gültig ist. ich bin kein kletterer, habe mal eine alpine "erziehung" genossen, mit der skala wurde ich nie konfrontiert. ähnlich wird es auch im mtb-sektor sein, so jedenfalls meine these...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ohne ist eine Kommunikation untereinander allerdings fast unmöglich.



Umgekehrt, eine sinnvolle Diskussion ist nur dann gegeben, wenn man nicht ueber irgendwelche abstrakten Werte redet (die sowieso jeder anders interpretiert, aber das ist noch nicht einmal das Hauptproblem), sondern ueber real existierende Stellen, die man dann auch (mehr oder weniger richtig  beschreiben kann. Das geht naemlich beim MTBen sehr gut und exakt, im Gegenteil etwa zum Klettern, wo es deutlich schwieriger wird.


----------



## Machiavelli (26. August 2013)

Ich denke die größten Missverständnisse entstehen dadurch, dass "normale Biker" und Fahrtechnikcracks eine grundverschiedene Sichtweise haben. Die aktuelle Singletrailskala wurde vom Ottonormalbiker ausgehend entwickelt. Die Fahrtechnikcracks haben dann (von mir subjektiv gesehen) angefangen das Ganze von ihrer Fahrtechnik aus neu zu bewerten und die unteren Grade zu entwerten.

Sprich für jemanden, der Seine Räder versetzen und noch ein bischen hoppen kann, sind enge nicht verblockte Spitzkehren easy zu fahren. Man kann einfach durchsurfen. Für jemanden ohne den fahrtechnischen Backround sind solche Kehren zumindest ohne Abschneider nicht fahrbar. Der Fahrtechnickcrack tut sich dann natürlich schwer solche Kehren mir S4 zu charakterisieren, was sie nach der alten Skala eigentlich wären. Gerade wenn z.B. verblockte, steile und gerade Stellen (nach der alten Skala S3) subjektiv dann schwerer sind.

Eigentlich müsste man wohl wirklich die unteren Grade so definieren, dass man als Ottonormalbiker (ab S3 Ottonormalbiker mit dicken Eiern), mit etwas Mut und Glück durchkommt und drüber 3 oder 4 neue Grade pflanzen, die generell dadurch definiert sind, dass man es ohne entsprechende Skills garnicht erst probieren sollte. Die Unterschiede in den oberen Graden würden sich dann durch Grad der Verblocktheit, Untergrund, Gefälle und nötige Kombination verschiedener Techniken definieren.


----------



## LandyChris (26. August 2013)

Glaube auch, dass die Skala nach oben offen sein sollte/ muss. Stellen, die vor ein paar Jahre noch als unfahrbar gegolten haben, sind heute fahrbar. Material hat sich weiterentwickelt (man denke alleine an die Geometrien unserer Bikes), das Niveau hat sich u.a. dadurch verbessert.
Weiters ist wie geschrieben ein großer Unterschied, ob ich auf einem Trail 1 oder 2 schwere Schlüsselstellen habe oder durchgehend nur Schlüsselstellen.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (26. August 2013)

Eine Kletterroute wird nach UIAA-Skala immer nach der schwierigsten Einzelstelle bewertet (1. bis 11.(12. ?) Grad mit +/-)
Zusäzlich gibt es noch eine Overall (französische) Bewertung (F, PD, AD, D, TD, ED, ABO), die die Gesamtschwierigkeit wiedergibt.

Wär meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für die Bewertung von Singeltrails.

Vielleicht so: II/S3
Schwierigste Stellen S3, um den Trail mit wenig schieben fahren zu können S2 Können notwendig

III/S3 wäre dann durchgehend S3

I/S3 insgesamt leichter Trail mit einer/wenigen S3-Stellen

Das würde dann auch solche Fragen beantworten: "Kann ich den Trail mit meiner Freundin Fahren, wenn sie mal ne Stelle schiebt ?"

Das die Skala nach oben offen sein muß, steht für mich ausser Frage.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2013)

gerade um unteren/mittleren bereich wären vielleicht auch einfach mehr beispielbilder (schwierig, weil nie wirklich so wie in echt) bzw. einfach mehr beispieltrails etwa als liste anzugeben, damit man mehr vergleich hat.

z.B dürften ziemlich viele leute in ihrem leben schonmal einen bikepark ausprobiert haben bzw. es in nächster zeit aufgrund des enduro/allmountain booms planen. warum also diese strecken nicht einfach mit aufnehmen? die ändern sich dank prinzipieller streckenpflege auch nicht wirklich über die zeit.

beispielsweise:

Hangman oben Leogang: S2
Hangman unten Leogang: S1
X-Line Saalbach: S2
etc.

das würde dann vermutlich die selbstüberschätzung der leute im unteren teil der skala wieder etwas auf den boden der tatsachen bringen und ihr freaks hättet obenrum wieder mehr spielraum. aber da kenn ich mich eh nicht aus, bei S3 bin ich eh schon dezent überfordert


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Ich denke die größten Missverständnisse entstehen dadurch, dass "normale Biker" und Fahrtechnikcracks eine grundverschiedene Sichtweise haben...


könnte ein ansatz/eine erklärung sein. wohl auch den eigenen erfahrungswerten geschuldet, da sich ein tourenfahrer=wanderer kaum vorstellen mag, wo ein bikebergsteiger=kletterer unterwegs sein kann.



Machiavelli schrieb:


> ... Die aktuelle Singletrailskala wurde vom Ottonormalbiker ausgehend entwickelt...


das will ich bezweifeln. zumindest hatte ich bei den diskussionen mir dave und harald sowie carsten immer den eindruck, dass es um ein "finden" von "seilschaften" geht, um ein sicherstellen, dass der andere auch diese herausforderugen fähig zu meistern ist. eine breitenwirkung habe ich nie wahrgenommen, deswegen vermutlich auch mein problem mit der sts, da nie klar kommuniziert wurde, wer die zielgruppe denn nun sein soll. und solange dies nicht passiert, macht eine sts kaum einen sinn. alleine die technische beschreibung des "tourenspektrums" überfordert die sts. und diese muss sich auch mit blick auf die technischen fortschritte vom tourenbereich noch weiter entfernen...

insofern ist eine sts für mich weiterhin nicht für die breite masse zielführend. diese könnte eher nach der aus dem schnee bekannten und sicher sehr verallgemeinernden farbskale glücklich werden. für die technisch versierten mag es aber auch sinnvoll sein, analog der kletterer mit ihrer eigenen sprache sich zu finden. was nicht sein sollte, dass dies aber dann als allgemein gültige beschreibung positioniert wird. ausnahme wäre, dass die tourenfraktion einen gebührenden platz bekäme, aktuell kann ich nur sehen, dass die sts in diesem zusammenhang fast schon arrogant ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (26. August 2013)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Eine Kletterroute wird nach UIAA-Skala immer nach der schwierigsten Einzelstelle bewertet (1. bis 11.(12. ?) Grad mit +/-)
> Zusäzlich gibt es noch eine Overall (französische) Bewertung (F, PD, AD, D, TD, ED, ABO), die die Gesamtschwierigkeit wiedergibt.
> 
> Wär meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für die Bewertung von Singeltrails.
> ...



Finde ich momentan den besten Vorschlag. Noch dazu mit deutlich mehr Beispieltrails (und Bilder bzw. im Idealfall Videos) im unteren Bereich (S1-S3). Das sind denke ich die Schwierigkeitsgrade, die für den groh der Biker interessant sind. 

In wie weit man die Skala nach oben hin erweitern muss, muss geklärt werden. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt die schweren Klettersteige in ner Bike-Singletrailskala unterbringen. 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Elbambell (26. August 2013)

Ich finde den Thread jetzt schon interessant. Es prallen hier sehr unterschiedliche Welten aufeinander. Was würden denn z.B. downhiller hier zu sagen  ich denke auch, dass mehr Referenzen zum Vergleich angegeben werden sollten.


----------



## walter021 (26. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread jetzt schon interessant. Es prallen hier sehr unterschiedliche Welten aufeinander. Was würden denn z.B. *downhiller* hier zu sagen  ich denke auch, dass mehr Referenzen zum Vergleich angegeben werden sollten.



würde mich auch interessieren. die meisten fahren wohl S2 und müssen das meiste S3 zeug schieben (spitzkehren und co). da sie aber durch die hohen geschwindigkeiten ein gewisse portion "eier" mitbringen, wird sich da wohl kaum einer unter S3 einordnen
("ey, bin doch keine CC schwucke")


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. die meisten fahren wohl S2 und müssen das meiste S3 zeug schieben (spitzkehren und co). da sie aber durch die hohen geschwindigkeiten ein gewisse portion "eier" mitbringen, wird sich da wohl kaum einer unter S3 einordnen
> ("ey, bin doch keine CC schwucke")



spitzkehren, klar, da geht mir dem downhiller nicht mehr viel. radstand und doppelbrücke limitieren.

allerdings gibts schon hier und dort stufen bzw stufenkombinationen, die (meiner meinung nach) beim besten willen kein S2 mehr sind. z.B in leogang die passage bei der es nach dem wiesen abschnitt wieder in den wald geht. oder die knifflige linkskurve in steinach am brenner, bei der zwei dicke stufen (mittlerweile so nen knappen meter hoch) kurz nacheinander kommen

da stabilisiert dann die geschwindigkeit. aber sowohl von gefälle als auch der stufenhöhe ist das kein s2 mehr. zumindest so wie das derzeit definiert ist.


----------



## h4wk (26. August 2013)

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob man da noch von "fahren" sprechen kann, wenn man über die Stufen drüberfliegt und sie praktisch gar nicht mehr berührt... ;-)
Und Sprünge und Co sind ja zu mindest in der bisherigen Singletrailskala nicht zu finden...


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> spitzkehren, klar, da geht mir dem downhiller nicht mehr viel. radstand und doppelbrücke limitieren...



zumindest bei der doppelbrücke eine spannende these...


----------



## scylla (26. August 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Weil derzeit ist alles, was ein Hinterradversetzen erfordert, ein S3.  Und S5 unfahrbar.



steht wo?



			
				STS - S3 schrieb:
			
		

> Passagen, die den 3. Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen, erfordern zwar noch keine Trial-Techniken, sehr gute Bike-Beherrschung und ständige Konzentration sind aber Voraussetzung zum Bewältigen von S3.





			
				STS - S5 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eine Hand voll Freaks versucht Passagen im 5. Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bewältigen.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich, ob man da noch von "fahren" sprechen kann, wenn man über die Stufen drüberfliegt und sie praktisch gar nicht mehr berührt... ;-)
> Und Sprünge und Co sind ja zu mindest in der bisherigen Singletrailskala nicht zu finden...



das andere extrem könnte aber auch das trial-mäßige fahren sein... wer will entscheiden, was mountainbiken ist? beide können die situation meistern...


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> zumindest bei der doppelbrücke eine spannende these...



deswegen schreib ich ja limitieren, nicht verhindern 

jemand der blind versetzen kann, kommt vermutlich mit jeder gabel überall rum.


----------



## berkel (26. August 2013)

Warum sollte man mit einem DH-Bike keine Spitzkehren fahren können? HR-Versetzen geht auch mit Doppelbrücke -> siehe auch KäptnFR. Und das ein guter (Hobby-) DH-Fahrer kein S3 fahren kann bezweifel ich mal ganz stark.


Was ich schon bei der bestehenden STS-Skala nicht verstanden habe ist wie man die Schwierigkeit einer Stelle objektiv beschreiben will. Gefälle ok (wobei das ja auch in einer Passage stark variieren kann), aber schon eine Stufenhöhe ist von der Schwierigkeit nicht objektiv (wie ist die Anfahrt, wie der Auslauf, könnte man droppen?).
Ich denke eine grobe Einteilung ist ok, damit man eine ungefähre Vorstellung des Trails hat - in erster Linie sinnvoll um einschätzen zu können ob man überfordert sein wird. Wenn sich ein Trail als zu leicht rausstellen sollte - ja mei, dann ist's halt so. Haben einige Leute tatsächlich nur noch auf Trails spaß wo sie an ihre Grenzen kommen? "Ist dir der Trail zu leicht, fährtst du zu langsam!" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (26. August 2013)

@*dertutnix*
Stellt sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, mit einer Skala alles zu erschlagen. Dafür ist der MTB Sport und auch die Räder zu unterschiedlich.

Ich wollte mir zum Beispiel nicht anmuten, dass was der Danny MacAskill damit seinem Rad bastelt auch nur im Ansatz in irgendeine Skala gießen zu wollen. Ähnlich mit Sprüngen beim DH / 4X / ... / da gibt es andere / sinnvollere Ansätze. 

Lösung ist hier denke ich eine Skala die für das groh der AM / Enduro / wasauchimmer-Fahrer auf einem "klassischen" Singletrail = Wanderweg gilt. Nach oben hin kann das dann beliebig für die BBS erweitert werden. 

Zudem stellt sich natürlich die generelle Frage, ob man nicht ganz unwichtige Faktoren wie z.B. Auslauf nach der Schlüsselstelle / Konsequenzn bei "versagen" (z.B. absturzgefährdet) weiterhin bewusst ignorieren möchte. Sie beieinflussen (zu mindest bei mir^^) erheblich, ob ich eine Schlüsselstelle fahre oder nicht...

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> @*dertutnix*
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, mit einer Skala alles zu erschlagen. Dafür ist der MTB Sport und auch die Räder zu unterschiedlich.



meine rede...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. August 2013)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Eine Kletterroute wird nach UIAA-Skala immer nach der schwierigsten Einzelstelle bewertet (1. bis 11.(12. ?) Grad mit +/-)
> Zusäzlich gibt es noch eine Overall (französische) Bewertung (F, PD, AD, D, TD, ED, ABO), die die Gesamtschwierigkeit wiedergibt.
> 
> Wär meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für die Bewertung von Singeltrails.
> ...



Ich finde den Vorschlag sehr gut. Zu fein und genau muss es gar nicht sein, weil's eh immer subjektiv ist. Aber ob einen eine schwere Schlüsselstelle auf einer Forstwegtour erwartet oder man die ganze Zeit S3 fahren kann, ist schon interessant.

Meine Idee zur weiteren Ergänzung: 
Beim Klettern wird schon länger versucht zur Schwierigkeitsskala eine Ernsthaftigkeitsskala einzuführen. Das ist sehr sinnvoll, weil es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob eine Tour zwar technisch schwierig, aber ungefährlich ist oder relativ leicht, aber saugefährlich bei kleinsten Fehlern. 
Damit könnte man beim Biken sowas wie Absturzgefahr, Auslauf nach Schlüsselstellen, Geröll mit erfassen. Beim Klettern wird das mit einem "E" für "Ernsthaftigkeit" und entsprechender Zahl angegeben. Beim Biken wäre sicher "BB" (Big Balls) und Zahl passend. 

Die flache aber übel verblocke Trialer-Strecke könnte also noch ein BB1 bekommen. Der ähnlich schwere Klettersteig ein BB5.


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. August 2013)

Ich schlage fuer Tourenfahrer eine Skala vor, die darauf basiert, wen ich guten Gewissens mitnehmen koennte:
-Child
-Wife
-Buddy
-Freak
Die "CWBF"-Skala. Wo die Frau mehr als 5..10 schieben muesste, waere es zB eine "B"-Runde.
Das waere mal hilfreicher, als zB Guides, welche Fahrtechnik "4/5" angeben, weil irgendwo vielleicht eine Stufe kommt, die man eh umfahren kann.


----------



## fhmuc (27. August 2013)

Mir ist das Ziel der Diskussion nicht klar. Eine Skala wird nur dann brauchbar, wenn möglichst viele Leute den gleichen Weg bewerten und öffentlich diskutieren können. Solange 99% der Trails geheim gehalten werden bzw. Berichte darüber nicht veröffentlicht werden "dürfen", brauche ich auch keine Skala um diese zu bewerten. Wozu also das Ganze? 

Für das konkrete Problem, "macht eine BBS Tour wahrscheinlich Sinn oder nicht", kann man gut mit bereits vorhandenen Quellen/Skalen arbeiten. Grundlage dafür ist für mich vernünftiges digitales Kartenmaterial (DAV, OSM Wanderkarte, Hangneigungskarten) und vor allem Berichte von anderen Bergsportlern z.B. auf www.hikr.org (hier häufig sehr detailliert beschrieben inklusive Fotos der Wege).

Diese Berichte verwenden in der Regel die SAC Skala (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAC-Wanderskala), welche für BBS Touren m.E. vollkommen ausreichend ist - inbesondere mangels Alternativen (Geheimhaltungsproblematik).

Aus meiner Erfahrung, sind mit T2 klassifizierte Wege ("Durchgehend gut ersichtlicher und gut begehbarer Weg.") in Gelände mit kleiner 30° Hangneigung im allgemeinen (!) mit S2/S3 Skills großteils fahrbar - bei idealen Bedingungen (trocken usw.). Natürlich gibt es dabei auch immer wieder kürzere Schlüsselstellen, die schwieriger oder subjektiv zu gefährlich sind. Und natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen (z.B. enge Serpentinenwege) - die kann man aber meist durch Kartenstudium und Luftaufnahmen leicht erkennen.

Wege die als T3 eingestuft werden ("Weg nicht durchgehend sichtbar. Heikle Stellen können mit Seilen oder Ketten gesichert sein. Eventuell sind die Hände fürs Gleichgewicht nötig.") haben dann meist schon einen höheren S4+ Anteil oder sind gefährlich exponiert. Ich fahre sowas nicht, kann ich also nicht weiter beurteilen.

Letztendlich muss man viel Zeit in die Recherche investieren, Berichte lesen, Fotos sichten, den Wegverlauf auf Google Earth und Bing Maps anschauen und damit auch ein gewisses Bauchgefühl entwickeln. Aber damit bin ich in den bayrischen Alpen und Tirol bisher gut zurechtgekommen - bisher war keine "sinnlose" Tour dabei.


----------



## schotti65 (27. August 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ...Der nächste Punkt ist, dass in der Szene besser werden oft extremst  verpöhnt ist. Gut fahren ist toll, aber wenn jemand sich steigern will,  werden die Hände verschränkt, weggeschaut und gesagt "ich mach das nur  zum Spaß, ich will nicht besser, gefährlicher oder was auch immer  werden."...


 Genau - _wenn man nicht ernst spielt, macht es keinen Spass_. (Gilt auch für Flachlandbiker wie mich).



berkel schrieb:


> "Ist dir der Trail zu leicht, fährtst du zu langsam!" .


 Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dazu ist der aktuelle thread zum Trailcenter Rabenberg (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=639913), wo ständig geschrieben wird, wie (zu) leicht die Trails doch seien. Man muss einfach nur schneller fahren, dann werden Sie schwer.


----------



## walter021 (27. August 2013)

> "Man muss einfach nur schneller fahren, dann werden Sie schwer"
> "Ist dir der Trail zu leicht, fährtst du zu langsam!"
> 
> 
> ...



in einigen gegenden ist die situation eh angespannt und ihr fordert die leute auf doch einfach schneller zu fahren um ihre "ehre zu retten" weil sie S3+ nicht packen?
muss nicht sein, oder?
der einfache flowige S1-2 trail der erst ab 40 sachen interessant wird ist halt oft auch bei betagten wanderern beliebt

beschränkt das bitte auf den bikepark, da sind die trails einfach und ihr könnt ordentlich gas geben


----------



## hulster (27. August 2013)

Also jetzt mal von Jemand, der sich selbst noch als Anfänger tituliert.
Als ich von der STS schon vor Monaten gelesen habe, dachte ich wunderbar. Endlich mal ne Möglichkeit Touren einordnen zu können.
Leider scheint die Beschreibung und die Klassifizierung nicht ganz übereinzustimmen. Wenn ich meine letzten Erfahrungen von mir und routiniert fahrenden Kumpeln nehme ist da wirklich ne Diskrepanz. 
Wenn ich lese Gefälle <70%, flache Stufen, Treppen, leichte Spitzkehren, hätte und habe ich mich selbst eingeschätzt "Kein Problem". Dem ist auch wirklich so. ABER - dann holt einen die Realität ein. Bin mal mit nen paar Leverkusenern gefahren, angesagt S2 und dann bin ich doch arg ins Schwitzen gekommen. Auch wenn ich hier die Meinung lese sieht S2 anders aus. Vor kurzem war nen sehr routinierter Kumpel in Freiburg auf der Borderline. Ja ich weiß DH Strecke. Aber nach STS klassifiziert. Guter Teil S2 und noch S3. Und der meinte die S2 Abschnitte wären schon für ihn relativ heftig gewesen. Hätte ich jetzt auch bei ner DH Strecke nicht anders erwartet. 
Ich sehe also 2 Probleme:

1.  Mit ist jetzt eigentlich die Klassifizierung noch zu wage. Was ist "flach"? Wieso nicht Stufenhöhe angeben? Wieso Treppen nicht beschreiben, Gefälle, gleichmäßig, Absätze etc.? Beispiel S2: Stufen 30-40 cm, Treppen max. 50% Gefälle, Stufen gleichmäßig.

2.  Die Klassifizierung der Strecken passt nicht zur Skala. Eins von beiden muß angepaßt werden. Woran liegt das? Schätzen zu routinierte Fahrer die Stecken ein? 

Mit meinen jetzigen Erfahrungen würde ich bei Ansage S2 das für mich ganz klar als Obergrenze einordnen, obwohl ich alles wie in der Skala angebenen problemlos fahre. 

Für mich macht das Ganze nur Sinn, wenn das auch zusammenpasst und gerade in der unteren und mittleren Stufe die Beschreibungen genauer wären (S0 - S2). Dies erleichtert einem sich selbst besser einzuordnen und auch das Einordnen der Strecken sollte besser passen. 
Unglücklich ist halt besonders, dass es sich bei STS und Strecken umgekehrt verhält, wie sonst üblich bei solchen Klassifizierungen. 
Eigentlich werden üblicherweise zu klassifizierende Dinge eher zu hoch eingeschätz, würde also hier bedeuten Strecken schwieriger zu klassifizieren, als sie sind. Bei der STS verhält es sich umgekehrt, Strecken werden als zu leicht klassifiziert.

Ergänzend möchte ich auch noch hinzufügen, dass mir auch bei Strecken die Einschätzung des Gefahrenpotentials fehlt. Nen S0 Weg ohne Gefälle mit gutem Untergrund im Wald ist was anderes, als der Gleiche im Gebirge ausgesetzt mit 200m Abgrund, obwohl beide gleich schwierig zu befahren sind.


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Diese Berichte verwenden in der Regel die SAC Skala (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAC-Wanderskala), welche für BBS Touren m.E. vollkommen ausreichend ist - inbesondere mangels Alternativen (Geheimhaltungsproblematik).



so sehe ich das auch. Wozu braucht eigentlich jede kleine Slittergruppe eine eigene Skala? Um sich von allen anderen abzuheben?
Ich finde es Schmarrn, dass jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, wenn es doch schon längst eine brauchbare Skala gibt. Viele "Tipps" hole ich mir von den Franzosen, die ihre T/E-Wanderskala benutzen. Selbige wird natürlich ebenso subjektiv benutzt wie die deutsche STS, und schützt nicht vor Fehlschlägen, aber besser wird's eh nicht, auch wenn wir eine STS 2.0 aufmachen würden.

Wenn schon die "viel zu grobe" (der Ansicht bin ich ja eigentlich auch, v.a. in den "einfacheren" Bereichen zwischen S1 und S2 wird's manchmal schwierig sich zu einigen) STS falsch verstanden und angewendet wird, was würde dann eine Verkomplizierung bringen? Noch mehr subjektiv anzuwendende Streitpunkte?

Das einzige, was hilft, um sich gegenseitig besser zu verstehen, ist mehr miteinander zu reden und mehr miteinander Rad zu fahren 

Was mich mal unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Änderung der STS interessieren würde:
Wie bewertet ihr eigentlich Trails, die einen sehr unterschiedlichen Charakter aufweisen im Gesamten? Also z.B. einen Flowtrail mit höchstens ein paar flachen Würzelchen und Steinchen (klassische S1), in dem auf 2km Gesamtlänge 4-5 etwas härtere S3 oder S4 Stellen von nur wenigen Metern Länge auftauchen (z.B. Spitzkehren, die nicht mehr Rollbar sind, oder Steinabsätze, an denen man aufsetzt).
Ganz korrekt müsste man ja dann sagen, das ist S1 mit wenigen S3/S4 Stellen.
Will man aber salopp einfach den Trail in Gänze klassifizieren, sagt man dann S1, S3, oder nimmt man die goldene Mitte (S2) 

Ich persönlich würde in dem Fall zu der S1 tendieren mit der Begründung, dass ein S1-Fahrer aufgrund der Gesamtlänge des Trails immer noch ausreichend Spaß haben kann, auch wenn er zwischendurch mal ein paar wenige Meter schieben muss... jemand, der S3/S4 sucht, aber eher gelangweilt wäre?
Gegenteilig habe ich aber auch schon die Auffassung gehört, dass man einen Trail immer anhand der schwersten vorkommenden Stellen einstufen sollte, damit niemand von irgendwelchen Boshaftigkeiten auf dem Weg "überrascht" wird. Nach der Argumentation müsste man dann in so einem Fall S3 oder gar S4 sagen?
Die dritte Variante, die ich auch schon mitbekommen habe, wäre der "Durchschnitt" der Schwierigkeiten zu nehmen. In dem Fall also S2... obwohl evtl nirgends im ganzen Trail S2 vorkommt, sondern entweder nur leichter oder gleich schwerer?

Wie sollte so ein Fall gehandhabt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (27. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch. Wozu braucht eigentlich jede kleine Slittergruppe eine eigene Skala? Um sich von allen anderen abzuheben?
> Ich finde es Schmarrn, dass jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, wenn es doch schon längst eine brauchbare Skala gibt. Viele "Tipps" hole ich mir von den Franzosen, die ihre T/E-Wanderskala benutzen. Selbige wird natürlich ebenso subjektiv benutzt wie die deutsche STS, und schützt nicht vor Fehlschlägen, aber besser wird's eh nicht, auch wenn wir eine STS 2.0 aufmachen würden.


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. August 2013)

man sollte sich vll bei den kletterern ein beispiel nehmen. zwar gibts auch dort unterschiedliche skalen (uiaa, frz, us, austr...), aber fixe umrechnungen.

sehr aussagekräftig wäre eine unterteilte bewertung, wie von @_scylla_ schon angesprochen. bei klettertopos und beschreibungen wird dies auch so gehandhabt, auch in kurzbeschreibungen bzw im beschreibungskopf. da ein trail jedoch oft länger ist als eine kletterroute, ist eine skizze eher müßig, eine detaillierte abschnittsbewertung auch. überdies ist das "auslassen" der crux (schlüsselstelle) beim klettern nicht so einfach wie beim biken, das a0 gehen einer stelle (=absteigen und tragen) nicht immer möglich, also zwingend.
auch könnte eine E-bewertung (nicht elektro, sondern ernsthaftigkeit) eingeführt werden, die völlig unabhängig von der technischen schwierigkeit die ernsthaftigkeit (sturzgelände, abgelegenheit, bergemöglichkeit, ausgesetzheit...) miteinbezieht.

lange rede, kurzer sinn:

xx-trail, xx hm, xx km, oben meist s1 und e 1, stellen s3 e2 und s4 (eine kehre mit stufe, ausgesetzt, e 5), unterer teil s0 e0 (eine querung e5).

das heisst zwischen den zeilen, dass man auch beim tragen bei der schlüsselstelle aufpassen sollte...
wie will man sowas einheitlich bewerten? s4 wegen der stelle? s0-1, wegen längerer passagen? s2 als schnitt?

der obige beschreibungsansatz richtet sich nach kletterbeschreibungen, die e-bewertung gibts da auch schon teilweise. e 0 wäre beim biken sicheres, optimales sturzgelände, e 5 eben jeder rutscher würde in den bikerhimmel führen.

aber eigene süppchen kochen bringt nix. sowas sollte einheitlich werden, am besten international gleich.


hier ein beispiel für s0 und e4:


----------



## Joachim1980 (27. August 2013)

Hallo scylla.

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r den super Beitrag von dir. Dein Beitrag zeigt, dass du dich schon intensiv mit der STS auseinander gesetzt hast. Deutlich zeigst du die SchwÃ¤chen auf: Wie ordnet man einen Weg ein welcher im Durchschnitt S1 hat, aber einige SchlÃ¼sselstellen mit SX besitzt? 

Auf der Homepage der STS ( http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ ) gibt es Beispiele wie solch ein Weg zu klassifizieren wÃ¤re. 

Hier ein Auszug: 
Kaiser-Trail, Unterwesterwald
Ã¸S-Grad: S3, max. S-Grad: S3
âIn neun S3- und fÃ¼nf S2-Spitzkehren windet sich der Pfad einen abschÃ¼ssigen Hang ins Tal hinab. Der Untergrund wird nur stellenweise von Schiefer durchbrochen, ansonsten handelt es sich um griffigen Waldboden der S0-Kategorie. Die abschlieÃende S3-Spitzkehre ist insbesondere bei NÃ¤sse sehr schwierig zu fahren, da man bei der Anfahrt sehr leicht auf dem glatten Schiefer wegrutscht."

Der Weg wird hier in mehrere TeilstÃ¼cke aufgesplittet und bewertet. Da die S3 Kehren Ã¼berwiegen, wird der Trail im Durchschnitt mit S3 bewertet. Da keine schwierigeren Stellen als die S3 Kehren auftreten, ist der maximale Schwierigkeitsgrad S3. Gar nicht so schwer?

Wir sind zu faul einen Weg zu splitten und einzelne Abschnitte zu bewerten und daraus den Gesamtschwierigkeitsgrad zu bilden. Dies erfordert Zeit und ein gewisses MaÃ an SelbsteinschÃ¤tzung des eigenen KÃ¶nnens. Viele Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen ihre eigene Fahrtechnik, hierdurch kommt es zur einer falschen Klassifizierung nach STS. 

Oft scheitert eine vernÃ¼nftige Klassifizierung daran das die STS nicht verstanden wurde. Welche Eigenschaften wird welchen Schwierigkeitsgraden hinzugeordnet? Hier ein kleiner "Test": Eine Spitzekehre die gerade noch ohne Hinterrad versetzen gefahren werden kann, besitzt welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. August 2013)

Ich kann die Aufregung von ein paar Leuten hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Ich habe bisher erlebt, dass gerade im unteren Bereich der Skala (S0 - S2, teils S3) die Einschätzungen von Leuten immer ziemlich gut funktioniert haben. Auch wenn ich Biker entsprechend ihrer Angaben auf passende Trails mitgenommen habe, hat das immer gut funktioniert.
Kennt jemand die Skala nicht, so vordere ich auf, sie anzuschauen und sich selbst einzuschätzen. Selbst das funktioniert ohne jede Vorkenntnis und Vergleich an Trails ziemlich gut.

Ich sehe dagegen überhaupt nicht, wieso man bestimmte Biker mit entsprechenden Bikes usw nicht in die Skala einordnen kann. An die Guides, die die Skala verteufeln: wie sprecht ihr mit euren Teilnehmern die Schwierigkeit ab? Wenn jemand sagt "einfache Trails fahren kann ich schon und um manche Serpentinen komm ich auch rum", dann kann man doch damit nix anfangen. Das kann von S0 bis S3 alles sein. Und das betrifft ja nicht nur die Guides, sondern jeden, der mit einem ihm unbekannten Biker zum ersten Mal fahren will. Insofern macht eine Skala definitiv Sinn! Wer sie nicht verwenden will, kann es ja sein lassen, muss aber nicht die Mühe anderer, die damit etwas verbessern, gleich verteufeln.

Das Problem der ungenauen Einschätzung der Skala kenne ich eigentlich nur um S3 herum. Im Bereich S4 - S5 sind mir bisher auch weitestgehend korrekte Einschätzungen begegnet. Vermutlich liegt das Problem um S3 tatsächlich am Ego mancher Biker, aber auch daran, dass besonders der S3-Grat, der für den Großteil der Biker die Obergrenze darstellt, vielleicht etwas genauer definiert werden sollte.
Generell finde ich den Vorschlag von Spenglerextrem sehr gut, die Trails auf die vorgeschlagene Art nach Durchschnitts- und Maximalschwierigkeit zu bewerten. Auch der Vorschlag von Wurzelpedaleur mit der Ernsthaftigkeitsskala ist sicherlich eine gute Ergänzung.

Eine Notwendigkeit der feineren Abstufung der Skala sehe ich nicht, das würde vermutlich nur zu mehr Verwirrung führen.

Eine Erweiterung der Skala nach oben macht schon Sinn, eventuell dann tatsächlich mit der Ergänzung S6-*D* für steile, *D*ownhillähnliche Passagen oder S6-*T* für enge, verwinkelte, *T*rialähnliche Passagen. Denn da wird teils wirklich auch das Material der limitierende Faktor.

Die SAC Skala, die nun schon öfter erwähnt wurde, ist definitiv nützlich, jedoch ist sie genauso wie die Singletrailskala nicht vor Fehleinschätzungen geschützt. Ich habe schon öfter gesehen, dass die selbe Tour von T3- bis T4+ alle Bewertungen hatte. T4 oder T4- ist mit guter Technik im S5 Bereich öfters noch fahrbar. T3- hingegen erfordert manchmal hingegen nur Fahrtechnik in sicherem S3.


----------



## R.C. (27. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread jetzt schon interessant. Es prallen hier sehr unterschiedliche Welten aufeinander. Was würden denn z.B. downhiller hier zu sagen



Der Downhiller in mir sagt das gleiche wie der Trialer und der 'einfach auf den Trails in der Naehe herumgurkende' - uebrigens genauso wie der BMXer: dass die eine Strecke nicht einmal im Ansatz beschreiben. Was ich von einer Strecke vorher wissen will, ist weniger wie schwierig sie ist (das merke ich ja sowieso selbst) oder ob sie jemanden Spass macht (das ist von Person zu Person verschieden, vor allem wenn man denjenigen nicht kennt), sondern wie sie ungefaehr (oder auch genau  verlaeuft und wo man etwa Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen sollte um die darauffolgende Strecke zu meistern. Oder noch viel trivialer: wo ich fahren muss, um ueberhaupt auf der Strecke zu bleiben.



dertutnix schrieb:


> das andere extrem könnte aber auch das trial-mäßige fahren sein... wer will entscheiden, was mountainbiken ist? beide können die situation meistern...



Wobei 'moderne' Trialer noch viel mehr in der Luft als DHler sind.


----------



## Elbambell (27. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Eigentlich werden üblicherweise zu klassifizierende Dinge eher zu hoch eingeschätz, würde also hier bedeuten Strecken schwieriger zu klassifizieren, als sie sind. Bei der STS verhält es sich umgekehrt, Strecken werden als zu leicht klassifiziert.



Mein Eindruck ist deinem genau gegenteilig! Ich glaube es ist durch die unterschiedlichen Arten und Auslegungen unseres Sports schwierig zu akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt, die den "unfahrbaren" Trail total langweilig einfach finden. Eben jenes Problem habe ich bei der Tourenbeschreibung: "konditionell einfache Runde, nicht zu schnell" da sehe ich mich schon mit einem Puls von 185 hinterher Hecheln...

Ich denke die Diskussion um Geschwindigkeit sollte rausgenommen werden. Auch S5 wird schnell gefahren noch schwieriger. Eine Stelle zu droppen ist schließlich auch eine fortgeschrittene Technik, vor allem wenn sie vorher nicht einfach abzurollen war. Und die Schwierigkeitsangabe sollte einen Eindruck vermitteln was auf einen zukommt, wenn man mit größter Konzentration und langsamen Tempo fährt. 

Einen Trail in Gesamtheit zu bewerten ist doch wirklich nicht so ein Problem. Bsp: Grundniveau S2 Schlüsselstellen bis S4 Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (27. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Was mich mal unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Änderung der STS interessieren würde:
> Wie bewertet ihr eigentlich Trails, die einen sehr unterschiedlichen Charakter aufweisen im Gesamten? Also z.B. einen Flowtrail mit höchstens ein paar flachen Würzelchen und Steinchen (klassische S1), in dem auf 2km Gesamtlänge 4-5 etwas härtere S3 oder S4 Stellen von nur wenigen Metern Länge auftauchen (z.B. Spitzkehren, die nicht mehr Rollbar sind, oder Steinabsätze, an denen man aufsetzt).
> Ganz korrekt müsste man ja dann sagen, das ist S1 mit wenigen S3/S4 Stellen.
> Will man aber salopp einfach den Trail in Gänze klassifizieren, sagt man dann S1, S3, oder nimmt man die goldene Mitte (S2)




Das wurde hier imho schon gut beantwortet:



Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Wär meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für die Bewertung von Singeltrails.
> 
> Vielleicht so: II/S3
> Schwierigste Stellen S3, um den Trail mit wenig schieben fahren zu können S2 Können notwendig
> ...




Wobei zu überlegen wäre, ob man die schwierigsten Stellen dann noch mit z.b. "u" für umgeh-/fahrbar oder entsprechend "nu" angibt. Denn was nützt es, wenn nach einigen km der Rückzug angetreten werden muß, nur weil man endgültig überfordert ist?


----------



## derAndre (27. August 2013)

Ich hab's in dem anderen Thread ja schon mal geschrieben. Eine reine S oder was auch immer Klassifizierung bringt nahezu nix. Da muss immer ein bisschen Prosa dazu. Eine kurze Beschreibung wie Joachim1980 sie zitiert hat räumt doch die meisten Unklarheiten schnell beiseite. Kein Guide sagt am Anfang eines Trails "hier kommt ein S3 Trail". Er wird immer den Trail beschreiben, Schlüsselstellen und Chickenways ankündigen und gegebenenfalls Zwischenstopps einlegen.

Gerade in den oberen S Graden fährt niemand ohne Ortskundigen oder gründliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Trail im Vorfeld und vor Ort. Jeder der > S4 fährt und gefahren ist wird sich schon vorzubereiten und schützen wissen. Deswegen glaube ich auch das eine nach oben offene Skala recht müßig ist. Wie gesagt: ein zwei Sätze als Beschreibung sagen viel mehr als zwei oder vier Buchstaben einer Skala. 

Den Vorschlag von Spenglerextrem finde ich aber auch leicht umzusetzen und hilfreich.


----------



## mumelter (27. August 2013)

Hallo... Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Schwierigkeitsskala unabhängig und neutral von den Anwendern Dieser gehalten werden sollte und für alle passen muss. Beim Klettern warten manche Routen auch Jahrelang auf ihre Bestätigung. Speziell in den obersten Graden oder bei äußerst kühnen Routen dauert es einige Zeit bis sich jemand physisch und psychisch in der Lage findet, eine Wiederholung zu versuchen. So lange ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad halt nur ein Bewertungsvorschlag. Aber die Skala ist die Skala und die Route und ihr Anwender die andere Seite. Die englische Kletter-Bewertungsskala ist zweigeteilt in eine technische und moralische Komponente. So kann die Route zwar mäßig schwer zu klettern aber sehr spärlich abzusichern und deswegen lebensgefährlich werden. Das wäre eine wichtige zusätzliche Information, welche beim Mountainbiken auch leicht abzuschätzen wäre. Alle zusätzlichen Komponenten wie Tourenlänge Flowfaktor usw. sind optionales, welche dann bei einer Veröffentlichung vollständigen angeführt werden sollten.

Noch was zum Diskutieren!
Wenn ich die Mountainbiker und da speziell jene welche schwierige Wege befahren und die Kletterer vergleiche, so muß ich sagen, das da technisch noch sehr viel mehr möglich ist sogar viel, viel mehr. Wenn alle Kletterer ohne Seil und Sicherungsgeräte unterwegs wären, so wären einige wenige wahrscheinlich gerade mal beim VII. oder VIII. Schwierigkeitsgrad, der ganze Rest der Kletterer maximal beim III. und IV. Grad. Zum Glück haben die Kletterer das Seil und Haken und Klemmgeräte genutzt. Die Mountainbiker sind zurzeit alle (!!) FREE SOLO (Kommt auch aus der Kletterecke) unterwegs. Und Sicherungstechnisch befindet sich die MTB Zunft auf jener Schwelle, wo die Kletterer im 18. Jahrhundert  waren, als noch der menschliche Steigbaum und die Alpinstange halfen über abdrängende Stellen hinwegzukommen. So sehe ich die Spotversuche bei Stellen eine Art Sicherung zu bieten. Beim Extrembiken braucht es zurzeit nur EIER und EIERSTÖCKE (als Beruhigungs) Sicherungsmittel bei äußerst ausgesetzten Passagen und da gibt es jeweils auch nur einen Versuch.

Greets Markus


----------



## rayc (27. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> auch könnte eine E-bewertung (nicht elektro, sondern ernsthaftigkeit) eingeführt werden, die völlig unabhängig von der technischen schwierigkeit die ernsthaftigkeit (sturzgelände, abgelegenheit, bergemöglichkeit, ausgesetzheit...) miteinbezieht.



Die Franzosen haben so was länger als es die STS gibt 

Warum die E Skala nicht 1:1 übernehmen?
siehe z.b.:
http://www.vttour.fr/membres/aide_topo.php#dif_d

 @Elbambell, ich kann dir im Pfungstädter Wald eine in OSM mit S4 eingestufte Stelle zeigen. 
Ich war noch nicht dort, schätze aber eher das es S0 ist.
So eine Fehleinschätzung findet man nicht nur in OSM.
Hatte schon Mitfahrer, die nach eigener Angabe sicher S3 fahren, dann aber schon an S2 gescheitert sind. 
Nach Aussage dieses Bikers gibt es in den Alpen keine Stufen, Steine und Spitzkehren. 
Gut das ich schon mal in den Alpen war. 
Die Interpretation der STS fällt vielen Bikern schwer.
Warum, weshalb kann ich nicht beurteilen.

ray


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2013)

Ich hab auch eher das Gefühl, dass das Problem eigentlich nicht die Skala selbst ist, sondern das Geprahle einiger Möchtegernfreizeithelden...

Wer bestimmt denn eigentlich, welcher Weg wo einzuordnen ist? Wobei solche Dinge dann auch zu Missverständnissen einladen: 


> Eisjöchl, nördliche Abfahrt Richtung Passeier Tal, Südtirol
> øS-Grad: S2, max. S-Grad: S5
> "An der Stettiner Hütte auf knapp 2.900 m Höhe beginnt der Trail auf einer alten Militärpiste zunächst auf S1 Niveau. Schnell steigert sich die Schwierigkeit gerade in Kehren und auf Felspassagen auf S3. Stark erodierte Abschnitte wechseln sich ab mit engen Spitzkehren sowie Abschnitten mit lockeren Felsplatten. Nach einer kurzen, fast ebenen Passage auf S1 Niveau beginnt die Schlüsselstelle der Abfahrt. Eine schräg verlaufende Kalksteinader im Granitfelsen bildet fortan den Weg. Die S3-Passage ist steil, verblockt und die schrägen Felsplatten erfordern höchste Konzentration.
> Nach einer Kurve auf S4 Niveau wird der Trail nochmals etwa einfacher. Dann kommt eine steile Treppe aus Steinplatten, die zweifellos mit S5 bewertet werden muß. Hat man sein Bike diese kurze Passage hinab getragen geht es fortan auf einer breiteren Piste mit der Schwierigkeit S2 weiter. Der Weg windet ich in zahllosen Serpentinen hinab zur Lazinser Alm. Hier sind insbesondere die senkrecht stehen Granitplatten im Auslauf der Spitzkehren zu erwähnen. Diese Platten dienen dazu Wasser seitlich vom Weg abzuleiten.
> Nach ingesamt 1.000 hm anspruchvoller Abfahrt endet der Weg an der Lazinser Alm und geht fortan auf einem Schotterweg hinab ins Tal."



Wir hatten gehörigen Respekt vor der Abfahrt und haben uns an der Alm dann gefragt, wo die S5 Stelle gewesen sein könnte. Dazu kommt, dass der Weg im letzten Jahr noch saniert wurde...


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. August 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Mountainbiker und da speziell jene welche schwierige Wege befahren und die Kletterer vergleiche, so muÃ ich sagen, das da technisch noch sehr viel mehr mÃ¶glich istâ¦ sogar viel, viel mehr. Wenn alle Kletterer ohne Seil und SicherungsgerÃ¤te unterwegs wÃ¤ren, so wÃ¤ren einige wenige wahrscheinlich gerade mal beim VII. oder VIII. Schwierigkeitsgrad, der ganze Rest der Kletterer maximal beim III. und IV. Grad. Zum GlÃ¼ck haben die Kletterer das Seil und Haken und KlemmgerÃ¤te genutzt. Die Mountainbiker sind zurzeit alle (!!) FREE SOLO (Kommt auch aus der Kletterecke) unterwegs. Und Sicherungstechnisch befindet sich die MTB Zunft auf jener Schwelle, wo die Kletterer im 18. Jahrhundert waren, als noch der menschliche Steigbaum und die Alpinstange halfen Ã¼ber abdrÃ¤ngende Stellen hinwegzukommen. So sehe ich die Spotversuche bei Stellen eine Art Sicherung zu bieten.


 
wollen wir das? sichern im sinne von sportklettern?
man sieht beim klettersport, wo das hinfÃ¼hrt...
sag ich mal so, als einer der von den bergen zum biken kam, und nicht durch das bike in die berge.



mumelter schrieb:


> Beim Extrembiken braucht es zurzeit nur EIER und EIERSTÃCKE (als Beruhigungs) Sicherungsmittel bei Ã¤uÃerst ausgesetzten Passagen und da gibt es jeweils auch nur einen Versuch.


 
wenn man die stelle fahren WILL.
der unterschied beim (alpin)klettern ist der, dass man beim klettern, wenn die stelle zwingend (also auch nicht a0/a irgendwas = zuhilfenahmer technischer mittel wie schlingen, trittleitern, als Ã¼bs. fÃ¼r biker) ist, sie eben definitiv nicht Ã¼berwinden kann, wenn man ihr nicht gewachsen ist. da geht nix. ausser rÃ¼ckzug. der in der entprechend ernsten tour oft problematischer sein kann als weiterklettern.

beim biken is einfacher: ich kann die stelle fahren, muss es aber nicht. und trotzdem komm ich den trail runter. weil mir ist und wird auch keine stelle unterkommen, die ich zu fuss nicht runterkomme. ausser es ist ein roadgap Ã¼ber eine autobahn. 

drum ist der vergleich mitn klettern hinkend.

und sicherungstechnisch ist beim biken der einsatz von hilfsmitteln wie beim klettern schon eine schrÃ¤ge sache.
da hÃ¤tt ich einen vergleich mit steilwandfahren (schi): ich kann mich da eine steilabfahrt von vor gut 20 jahren erinnern. endlich hatte die schneelage die befahrung einer wand auf einer rampe ermÃ¶glicht. wir sicherten den jeweils fahrenden von pickeln aus am seil runter, der letzte kletterte mit den steigeisen ab. jeder von uns beiden "fuhr" eine seillÃ¤nge. wir rutschten dabei mehr als wir fuhren, und ohne seil wÃ¤re die 10m flaschenhalspassage (schmÃ¤ler als der schi lang ist) nie gegangen.
unten im wirtshaus sagten dann die bgf-kollegen: "das war keine erstbefahgrung. weil jeder von euch zwei deppen ist ja nur die hÃ¤lfte gefahren...."  
hmm, biken mit seilsicherung in irgenwelchen dolomitencouloirs? abseilen Ã¼ber die steilstufen, geil.
bled bull wirds schon sponsern, wenn der protagonist mal gscheit anzieht am zaubertrank. 

nun wieder zum thema: eine e-bwertung ist allein deswegen gut, weil mir auffÃ¤llt, dass viele, die vom biken in die berge kommen, ungute (leichte aber exponierte) passagen oft falsch einschÃ¤tzen. einige sehen im flow die gefahr nicht, andere wiederum kÃ¶nnen vor panik nicht mal runterschieben. fÃ¼r beide wÃ¤re eine e-bewertung kein schlechter hinweis auf das, was kommt.

zwecks sicherung, hier wÃ¤r ja schon eine angebracht. abfahrt mit ks-set? bei s0 doch nicht nÃ¶tig...


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo... Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Schwierigkeitsskala unabhängig und neutral von den Anwendern Dieser gehalten werden sollte und für alle passen muss. Beim Klettern warten manche Routen auch Jahrelang auf ihre Bestätigung. Speziell in den obersten Graden oder bei äußerst kühnen Routen dauert es einige Zeit bis sich jemand physisch und psychisch in der Lage findet, eine Wiederholung zu versuchen. So lange ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad halt nur ein Bewertungsvorschlag. Aber die Skala ist die Skala und die Route und ihr Anwender die andere Seite. Die englische Kletter-Bewertungsskala ist zweigeteilt in eine technische und moralische Komponente. So kann die Route zwar mäßig schwer zu klettern aber sehr spärlich abzusichern und deswegen lebensgefährlich werden. Das wäre eine wichtige zusätzliche Information, welche beim Mountainbiken auch leicht abzuschätzen wäre. Alle zusätzlichen Komponenten wie Tourenlänge Flowfaktor usw. sind optionales, welche dann bei einer Veröffentlichung vollständigen angeführt werden sollten.
> 
> Noch was zum Diskutieren!
> Wenn ich die Mountainbiker und da speziell jene welche schwierige Wege befahren und die Kletterer vergleiche, so muß ich sagen, das da technisch noch sehr viel mehr möglich ist sogar viel, viel mehr. Wenn alle Kletterer ohne Seil und Sicherungsgeräte unterwegs wären, so wären einige wenige wahrscheinlich gerade mal beim VII. oder VIII. Schwierigkeitsgrad, der ganze Rest der Kletterer maximal beim III. und IV. Grad. Zum Glück haben die Kletterer das Seil und Haken und Klemmgeräte genutzt. D*ie Mountainbiker sind zurzeit alle (!!) FREE SOLO (Kommt auch aus der Kletterecke) unterwegs. Und Sicherungstechnisch befindet sich die MTB Zunft auf jener Schwelle, wo die Kletterer im 18. Jahrhundert  waren, als noch der menschliche Steigbaum und die Alpinstange halfen über abdrängende Stellen hinwegzukommen.* So sehe ich die Spotversuche bei Stellen eine Art Sicherung zu bieten. Beim Extrembiken braucht es zurzeit nur EIER und EIERSTÖCKE (als Beruhigungs) Sicherungsmittel bei äußerst ausgesetzten Passagen und da gibt es jeweils auch nur einen Versuch.
> ...




achja...

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Bild-8-1-von-15.jpg

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Bild-2-von-14.jpg


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> achja...
> 
> http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Bild-8-1-von-15.jpg
> 
> http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Bild-2-von-14.jpg


 
und wo ist das schnürl fürs bike?????? 

und überhaupt, am kurzen seil sichern nur bergführer! und der haberer am ersten bild hat kein abzeichen am gwandl!


----------



## R.C. (27. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


>



Das Seil gehoert UM DEN HALS! Muss man euch denn alles erklaeren?!


----------



## Promontorium (27. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wir hatten gehörigen Respekt vor der Abfahrt und haben uns an der Alm dann gefragt, wo die S5 Stelle gewesen sein könnte. Dazu kommt, dass der Weg im letzten Jahr noch saniert wurde...




Der zweite Satz beantwortet Deine Frage eventuell!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (27. August 2013)

Hmmm... Ich dachte mir es geht um eine Bewertungsskala... sobald bewertet wird, ist schon eine gewisse sportliche Herausforderung dabei. Und jene Biker, welche steilste Wege hinunterfahren, wenn du diese dann fragst, dann ist auch immer der Ehrgeiz dabei, die Passagen zu befahren, ohne den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen zu müssen - genauso wie der Alpin- oder Sportkletterer die Kletterstelle versucht, ohne jegliche technische Hilfe zu meistern.

Nur ist meiner Meinung nach der Biker immer Free Solo und Onsight unterwegs... und manchmal ist dann auch nur ein Versuch möglich!





OK ... lassen wir das und kehren wieder zum Thema zurück

Greets Markus


----------



## mumelter (27. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das Seil gehoert UM DEN HALS! Muss man euch denn alles erklaeren?!


Woww... Thomas hat meine Sicherungsmethode angewandt... es schaut zwar aus wie wenn man ein Hündchen führt ist aber einen ernsthaften Gedanken wert!


----------



## thory (27. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Der zweite Satz beantwortet Deine Frage eventuell!?



Ich war da 2007, also vor der Sanierung. Ok, die besagte Treppe bin ich nicht gefahren, alles andere aber schon und diese Beschreibung erscheint mir reichlich übertrieben. 

Das Problem der STS - wenn ich auf das Thema zurückkommen darf - ist der Versuch Aussagen zu objektivieren, dass eigentlich nur auf subjektivem Empfinden beruht. 
Wenn jemand sagt  der "weg sei steil", dann beruht das auf der eigenen Wahrnehmung, und ist in den allermeisten Fällen kein Messwert. Genauso wenn jemand sagt >70% - der hat auch keinen Neigungsmesser dabei - also subjektiv obwohl die Zahl eine physikalische Messgröße vorgaukelt. Bei der Aussage "verblockt", "mässig verblockt" ist es auch die subjektive Wahrnehmung der Schwierigkeit der Strecke.

So gesehen bringen die Zahen nur eine Scheinobjektivität. Wenn wir uns das klar machen und eingestehen das "leicht", "mittel", "schwer" gefühlte und damit höchst subjektive Aussagen sind, dann kann man damit tatsächlich etwas anfangen. Im Vinschgau sind die Trails z.B. mit S0, S1, S2, S3 bezeichnet. Wenn man Referenzen hat, dann kann man mit Hilfe dieser Einteilung durchaus abschätzen was einen erwartet. Das heisst aber nicht, dass das mit der Einteilung eines anderen Autors übereinstimmen muss.


----------



## berkel (27. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> beim biken is einfacher: ich kann die stelle fahren, muss es aber nicht. und trotzdem komm ich den trail runter. weil mir ist und wird auch keine stelle unterkommen, die ich zu fuss nicht runterkomme.


Zumindest mit dem Bike in der Hand kann es so ab S3 durchaus unangenehm werden die Passage zu Fuß runter zu stolpern:





Die Stelle auf dem Foto geht fahrend eindeutig leichter als zu Fuß. Ich kann das beurteilen, ich habe beide Varianten ausprobiert .
Sieht auf dem Foto natürlich nach nix aus und ich weiß es auch nicht genau einzuordnen (S2/S3?), aber die Schwierigkeit liegt hier z.B. in der Anfahrt, weil man den Verlauf der fahrbaren Linie am Absatz erst sieht wenn man über die Kuppe rollt. Ich musste mir die Linie erst genau einprägen ("knapp am kleinen Grashalm rechts vorbei") bevor ich gefahren bin. Wenn man die Stelle 1x gefahren ist, ist es halb so wild, aber die fast blinde Anfahrt ist trotzdem unangenehm.

Oder bei diesem S5 Beispiel von der STS-Seite:






Runter tragen ist da wohl nicht so einfach, wie Harald auch schreibt.


----------



## thomas.h (27. August 2013)

Ob viele S2 Fahrer mit dieser Stelle eine Freude haben werden, das mag ich wohl bezweifeln 





Und das Runtertragen ist natürlich starke Ansichtssache, könnte nicht sagen, dass das schwerer als fahren war...
Auch auf der Stelle vom Bild darunter. Die Schwierigkeit ist ja vor allem, dass der Auslauf auf der Brücke ziemlich schmal ist.

-> es ist kaum möglich, aufgrund von Fotos Schwierigkeitsgrade zu bewerten. Aber auch gefahrene Passagen können offenbar extremst unterschiedlich bewertet werden!


----------



## aju (27. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> ...
> Oder bei diesem S5 Beispiel von der STS-Seite:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie Fotos einen falschen Eindruck erwecken können. Ich habe mir diese Stelle letztes Jahr bei einem Familienausflug (leider ohne Bike) angesehen. Die Stelle ist knackig, keine Frage. Aber so unmöglich, wie es bei der Beschreibung scheint, ist sie definitiv nicht. Zumindest runtertragen ist ganz easy möglich. Fahren konnte ich mangels Bike leider nicht ausprobieren. Ob ich es mit Bike tatsächlich auch versucht hätte, keine Ahnung


----------



## Promontorium (27. August 2013)

aju schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist kackig, keine Frage.



Für manche Kacke, für andere knackig, also kackig! Wolltest Du das sagen?


----------



## walter021 (27. August 2013)

aju schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie Fotos einen falschen Eindruck erwecken können. Ich habe mir diese Stelle letztes Jahr bei einem Familienausflug (leider ohne Bike) angesehen. Die Stelle ist kackig, keine Frage. Aber so unmöglich, wie es bei der Beschreibung scheint, ist sie definitiv nicht. Zumindest runtertragen ist ganz easy möglich. Fahren konnte ich mangels Bike leider nicht ausprobieren. Ob ich es mit Bike tatsächlich auch versucht hätte, keine Ahnung



normalerweise schauen fotos um einiges harmloser als in real aus. hier ist es anders?

hast zufällig noch ein anderes foto dieser stelle?


----------



## aju (27. August 2013)

Nein, ich habe kein anderes Foto von der Stelle. Aber das ist ein vielbegangener Weg, der auch entsprechend ausgebaut ist. Die in den Fels gehauenen Stufen sind dort eher waagerecht. Auf dem Foto dagegen sehen insbesondere die unteren Stufen extrem abfallend aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (27. August 2013)

Das Foto scheint auch stark gedreht/verzerrt (siehe Geländer). Wenn man dann im Kopf hat, dass Fotos die (zumindest subjektive) Steilheit normal nicht wiedergeben, dreht man das Bild im Kopf noch weiter ...


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Der zweite Satz beantwortet Deine Frage eventuell!?



Was genau willst Du eigentlich ausdrücken?


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Zumindest mit dem Bike in der Hand kann es so ab S3 durchaus unangenehm werden die Passage zu Fuß runter zu stolpern:



ich bin schon des öfteren sachen nur deswegen gefahren, weil ich mich zu fuß nicht runter getraut hab 

wenn wege saniert werden oder erodieren ändert es sich sowieso oft komplett. wir haben beim letzten gran canaria urlaub nach 1,5 jahren so manchen trail von der schwierigkeit her kaum wiedererkannt. da wurde teils S3 zu S0 und S0 zu S3.
das kann aber wohl kaum gegenstand der diskussion über die STS sein? müsste eigentlich jedem klar sein, dass ein weg in freier wildbahn sich stetig ändern kann, und man sich nicht unbedingt auf eine 5 jahre alte klassifizierung verlassen kann.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2013)

Das ist genau ein wesentlicher Punkt! Kletterfelsen ändern sich eben auch nich so schnell wie Trails.


----------



## Promontorium (27. August 2013)

@jammerlappen: Sanierung = u.U. Wegveränderung 
Das wollte ich ausdrücken. Siehe auch scyllas Post!


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Zumindest mit dem Bike in der Hand kann es so ab S3 durchaus unangenehm werden die Passage zu Fuß runter zu stolpern:...
> 
> Oder bei diesem S5 Beispiel von der STS-Seite:
> 
> ...


 


scylla schrieb:


> ich bin schon des öfteren sachen nur deswegen gefahren, weil ich mich zu fuß nicht runter getraut hab


 
ich kann eure bedenken durchaus nachvollziehen. für leute, die durch das biken in die berge kommen, sieht die sache naturgemäß anders aus. faktoren wie alpine erfahrung und trittsicherheit, für deren erlangung es mindestens die gleiche zeit braucht wie für das erlernen diverser trialtechniken am bike helfen beim zu-fuß-gehen ungemein .

ich sehe immer wieder biker im alpinen und hochalpinen gelände, die mit ihren clickschucherln bei stellen, die nicht mal mit einerm Ier (klettern, uiaa) bewertet werden, herumstaksen wie eintägige fohlen, das bike mit einer komplett falschen tragetechnik als behinderung oder gefährdung transportierend...
weil sie einfach nicht gehen können. auch das gehen ist eine fertigkeit, die man erlernen muss. 

tschuldigung, schalte mal den ganz-dick-auftrag-modus ein, aber als einer, der über jahrzehnte seit den kindesbeinen im alpinen gländ unterwegs ist, im leben vor der arbeit auch in den anden und in asiatischen hochgebirgen bis in größte höhen auch mit schwerer last war, in studentenzeiten auf alpinen baustellen gearbeitet hat, im 9. grad klettere etc... wage ich ganz prahlerisch zu behaupten, dass es die stelle nicht gibt, die einer fährt, wo ich zu fuss nicht runterkomme. egal wie.  und wann ich mein bike zerlegen muss und die teile einzeln runtertrag!  und wann ich mich und mein bike abseilen muss! 
  @scylla: nix für ungut, aber diese vorgangsweise könnte im schlimmsten fall dazu führen dass dich meine kollegen dann abtransportieren müssen. wenn du aber tatsächlich am bike geländegängiger bist als zu fuss, dann ists eh gut.  kann es vll sein, dass du in der konzentration am bike nur auf den weg schaust, zu fuss aber die umgebung (ausgesetztheit) mehr wahrnimmst und dann daher (falsch) den schluss ziehst, das mag ich net gehen?

da, eine simple stelle, oder ... eine frische forststraße, 5 m senkrechter erdabbruch, feucht. unten eben, blöcke und schnittteile von bäumen liegen herum. fahrer vor!
abklettern würde zu einer lehmpackung führen. man nehme halt ein bäumchen her...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> @scylla: nix für ungut, aber diese vorgangsweise könnte im schlimmsten fall dazu führen dass dich meine kollegen dann abtransportieren müssen. wenn du aber tatsächlich am bike geländegängiger bist als zu fuss, dann ists eh gut.  kann es vll sein, dass du in der konzentration am bike nur auf den weg schaust, zu fuss aber die umgebung (ausgesetztheit) mehr wahrnimmst und dann daher (falsch) den schluss ziehst, das mag ich net gehen?



nicht falsch verstehen! Mein Kommentar war erstens nicht todernst gemeint (daher auch das Grinsegesicht) und zweitens eher auf solche Stellen wie im zitierten Beitrag abgebildet gemünzt. 
Es gibt durchaus steilere Böschungen, auf denen man zu Fuß nicht besonders elegant runter kommen würde, weil man nicht mal die Füße gescheit aufsetzen kann (außer runterrennen oder auf allen Vieren runter rutschen), aufm Bike aber perfekte Traktion hat und entspannt in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter zuckeln kann. Das ist dann der "ernsthaftere" Teil meiner Aussage, weil sowas fahr ich durchaus lieber als per Pedes runter zu krabbeln. Ist dir das noch nie begegnet, dass du dich, besonders an Steilstücken, auf dem Radl wohler gefühlt hast als zu Fuß? Dann Respekt vor deiner Trittsicherheit.

Im Hochalpinen, wenn es akkut absturzgefährdet ist, würde ich mir solche Aktionen aber doch eher zehnmal überlegen, und mich bei Zweifeln am gütlichen Ausgang der Aktion halt doch auf den Allerwertesten setzen um runter zu kriechen. Vor ich etwas tue muss ich mir schon sicher sein, dass ich es schaffen kann und dass ich zu jeder Zeit die volle Kontrolle über die Situation habe und selbige auch zu jeder Zeit "verlassen" kann  (oder alternativ die Kontrolle für wenige Sekunden aufgeben, dafür aber wissen, dass es einen sicheren Auslauf gibt, wo man selbige sofort widererlangen kann). Ich bin ja nicht lebensmüde. Also keine Sorge  ich hab mir seit über 3 Jahren außer ein paar blauer Flecke und Kratzerchen nix getan und hab auch keine Lust mich abtransportieren zu lassen.

Deine Annahme (Konzentration auf den Weg beim Fahren, Konzentration auf die Umgebung beim Laufen) funktioniert bei mir persönlich eher nicht, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Wenn's mir zu aussichtig ist, dann lauf ich nur noch und denk nicht mehr ans fahren. Mag aber bei anderen Leuten durchaus hinkommen. Wenn ich mich hinterher über irgendwelche Abgründe beschwere, dann muss ich mir öfter mal anhören "das hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt, du sollst doch nur auf den Weg schauen" 

Auf deinem Bild würde ich eher darüber nachdenken, weiter hinten von der Böschung abzusteigen. Sieht nämlich so aus, als würde sie dort flacher


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht falsch verstehen!


 
eh nicht! aber es gibt da sicher kandidaten, die deine aussage eben missverstehen können .



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hinterher über irgendwelche Abgründe beschwere, dann muss ich mir öfter mal anhören "das hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt, du sollst doch nur auf den Weg schauen"


 
kenn ich das von wo? ja mei, dann trag ich halt zweimal ein bike über die passage... wenn die zweiheimische auch schon länger keine blumen mehr bekommen hat, aber ihr bike trag ich gerne! 



scylla schrieb:


> Auf deinem Bild würde ich eher darüber nachdenken, weiter hinten von der Böschung abzusteigen. Sieht nämlich so aus, als würde sie dort flacher


 
wenn du das schlammloch dort gesehen hättest,... hättest den gedanken sicher auch schnell verworfen.
lustig war die variante unserer hunde bei der stelle. die kleine war schwupps kopfüber weg... kam nochmal hoch und wieder runter und dann wollte sie noch unser behelfsbäumchen apportieren . der große (ist halt schon alt und ungelenkig) hatte die panik und entschied sich just dann für einen schnellabstieg, als ich grad mittendrin war und räumte mich ab. also nix mit sauber unten ankommen.


----------



## rayc (28. August 2013)

@zweiheimischer, hast du dir den Link zur frz. E-Skala angeschaut?

Was meinst du dazu?
Ihr seid doch öfters in den frz. Alpen unterwegs und mit den frz. Skalen vertraut.

Ich stimme mit dir überein, das es Sinn macht eine E-Skala einzuführen.
Bei entsprechender Ausgesetztheit fahre ich auch S0-Stellen nicht, dazu hänge zu sehr an meinem Leben. D.h. nicht das ich nicht schon unvernünftiges getan habe.

Meiner Meinung nach, reicht es die frz. E-Skala zu übernehmen.
Sprich zu übersetzen und mit Bsp.-Bildern zu versehen.
Das würde hoffentlich wochenlange Diskussionen unterbinden und man hätte eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit im grenzüberschreitenden Biken.
Die dt. S-Skala ist ja mehr oder weniger vergleichbar zur frz. T-Skala.

ray

P.S.: Ich kann mich nur an eine Stelle auf einer gebauten Strecke in Finale erinnern, wo Fahren sicherer war als Laufen. In der Regel ist aber zu Fuß meist die sichere Variante.
P.S.S: Mir ist egal ob S6, S7, ... eingeführt wird. Ich weis wo meine Grenzen sind. Es darf aber dadurch nicht zur einer Verschiebung der bestehenden Einstufungen kommen!


----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> kenn ich das von wo? ja mei, dann trag ich halt zweimal ein bike über die passage... wenn die zweiheimische auch schon länger keine blumen mehr bekommen hat, aber ihr bike trag ich gerne!



 was ein glück, dass wir unsere radl-schlepper haben (gelle ray?). was will ich denn mit toten blumen? 





rayc schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich kann mich nur an eine Stelle auf einer gebauten Strecke in Finale erinnern, wo Fahren sicherer war als Laufen.



ich kann dir an unserem hausberg mindestens eine zeigen, und am hausberg dahinter eine, und am hausberg dazwischen auch. das merkst du nur nicht, weil du im gegensatz zu mir noch nie den gedanken hattest, runter zu laufen


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. August 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> @_zweiheimischer_, hast du dir den Link zur frz. E-Skala angeschaut?
> 
> Was meinst du dazu?
> Ihr seid doch öfters in den frz. Alpen unterwegs und mit den frz. Skalen vertraut.
> ...


 
als neutraler österreicher plädiere ich im sinne eines vereinten europa für die übernahme der französischen skala. 

wobei, egal welche skala: bewertungen sind stets subjektiv , und beim biken zusätzlich die trails ständigen änderungen unterworfen. ein arges gewitter und aus einen flowigen s0-1 wird ein potthässlicher, ausgewaschener s2 oder mehr für den einen oder endlich ein gscheiter trail für den anderen...



scylla schrieb:


> was ein glück, dass wir unsere radl-schlepper haben (gelle ray?). was will ich denn mit toten blumen?


 
die chefin hat eh ihr purplefarbenes 601 zum runden hochzeitstag bekommen.


----------



## walter021 (28. August 2013)

kann mir ne stelle bei der runtertragen gefährlicher ist als runterzufahren auch nicht wirklich vorstellen. kommt dann halt auch stark aufs schuhwerk an. nen erdigen steilhang ist mit noch so grippigen skaterschuhen ohne profil halt kein spass.
bin aber auch jemand der vom wandern zum biken kam (abwärtsgehen:kotz und nicht die beste tourenplanung beim BBS hat, sogar schon sein bike hat werfen müssen weils net anders ging


----------



## berkel (28. August 2013)

Ich hatte ja auch "unangenehm" geschrieben und nicht "gefährlicher" (wobei ich an der Stelle zu Fuß tatsächlich auf einer sandigen Stelle ausgerutscht bin und mir dabei das Oberrohr zerschrammelt habe ). Die menschliche Biomechanik ist einfach nicht zum bergablaufen gemacht, gerade bei Steilhängen, und das Bike in der Hand, oder auf dem Rücken macht es nicht besser. Selbstverständlich steige ich aber ab und trage das Bike wenn es (mir) fahrend zu heikel ist.

Ich bin auch nicht ganz Schwindelfrei und ausgesetzte Stellen gehen bei mir eigentlich gar nicht (auch zu Fuß nur ungern). Ich hatte aber schon mal die Situation, dass ich mich an einer kniffligen Spitzkehre versucht habe und mich mein Kumpel, der normal angstfrei ist, gefragt hat, ob ich denn mal außen runter gesehen hätte. Der Hang war zwar nicht senkrecht, aber man hätte auch nicht runter stürzen wollen. Ich hatte mich nur auf die Linie konzentriert.

Weil es gerade passt, vielleicht kennt ja jemand den "Miles Todd Sturz" noch nicht (das ist so eine Stelle wo ich kein Problem hätte abzusteigen - weil es einfach nur sinnlos gefährlich ist):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZBzLaaT_Dk"]The Miles Todd Crash Video - 150ft Cliff - Ouch - YouTube[/nomedia]


Durch pures Glück ist ihm dabei nichts "Schlimmes" passiert - Die Story dazu.


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> kann mir ne stelle bei der runtertragen gefährlicher ist als runterzufahren auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.



Es gibt genug Steilhaenge, die man ohne Probleme fahren kann (mit einem Motorrad auch rauffahren kann), die aber ohne Seil zur Rutschpartie werden, wenn man runtergehen will. Oder anders gesagt, wer nicht mit dem Rad mehr fahren kann, als er (ohne Hilfsmittel) gehen kann, hat auf jeden Fall noch an seiner Technik zu arbeiten 

Als einfachstes Beispiel dafuer waere etwa eine Vert zu sehen: 





Und nein 'abseilen' ist was anderes als 'runtertragen'.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, wer nicht mit dem Rad mehr fahren kann, als er (ohne Hilfsmittel) gehen kann, hat auf jeden Fall noch an seiner Technik zu arbeiten


 
gut, ich weiss, ich muss noch an meiner technik feilen  (seilfreier abstieg nach durchsteigung der mt. edith cavell n-wand über den ostgrat, uiaa IV, rocky mtns, canada):


----------



## Elbambell (28. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> gut, ich weiss, ich muss noch an meiner technik feilen  (seilfreier abstieg nach durchsteigung der mt. edith cavell n-wand über den ostgrat, uiaa IV, rocky mtns, canada):



Siehst du, mit dem Rad hättest du nur den Finger kurz von der Bremse weglassen müssen. 

BTW: die Diskussion driftet etwas ins obskure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (28. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> gut, ich weiss, ich muss noch an meiner technik feilen  (seilfreier abstieg nach durchsteigung der mt. edith cavell n-wand über den ostgrat, uiaa IV, rocky mtns, canada):




Tu nicht so, als ob du nicht wuesstest, was ich gemeint habe, hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich 'gehen' geschrieben habe, auch wenn der Uebergang zum Klettern natuerlich fliessend ist.
Oder bist ein zugewanderter Kaerntner oder Burgenlaender?


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Oder bist ein zugewanderter Kaerntner oder Burgenlaender?


 
in gottesnamen, nein!!!!! 

dafür aber halber stierwascher.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> gut, ich weiss, ich muss noch an meiner technik feilen  (seilfreier abstieg nach durchsteigung der mt. edith cavell n-wand über den ostgrat, uiaa IV, rocky mtns, canada):



wäre das dann S8 oder schon S9?


----------



## h4wk (28. August 2013)

max. S8+...


----------



## Joachim1980 (29. August 2013)

Viele wollen hier keine qualitative gute Diskussion führen. 

Zur Info:
Die Ur-Singletrailskala von Willi Hofer haben einige Vertriders aus Innsbruck stillschweigend nach oben erweitert. Schaut euch den Link an: http://www.vertridealpin.de/actual_degradierung.htm

Ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite
==> Erweiterung der Hofer-Skala nach oben
==> Wie schwierig ist schwierig?

Liest man den Artikel stolpert man über die Gefährlichkeitsskala von G1 bis G5.


----------



## Elbambell (29. August 2013)

Danke Joachim für den Link. Ich bin ja erst seit kurzem bei den hochtechnischen Stellen dabei und habe die Entwicklung nicht mitbekommen. Die Diskussion, die bereits dazu gelaufen ist, ist für mich sehr interessant.

Was ich bisher aus diesem Thread gelernt habe ist, dass ich die Skala wahrscheinlich tatsächlich abgewertet habe. Eine Erweiterung nach oben finde ich immer sinnvoller.


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Was ich bisher aus diesem Thread gelernt habe ist, dass ich die Skala wahrscheinlich tatsächlich abgewertet habe. Eine Erweiterung nach oben finde ich immer sinnvoller.



ich glaube, deine Kritik ist sowieso vor allem die Anwendung der Skala gemünzt, und nicht die Skala selbst, kann das sein?


----------



## bern (29. August 2013)

wäre einmal tiefenpsychologisch zu ergründen, warum wir menschen den zwang haben, alles und jedes von nachtfaltergattungen über bettvergnügungen bis zu singletrails zu kategorisieren, zu bewerten, zu katalogisieren.

ich seh's ja ein, dass man bei einem klettersteig vorher wissen will, ob man durchkommt oder die hilfe der bergrettung in anspruch nehmen muss und dass man kein russisches schihaserl gleich die "schwarze" runterschickt.

beim alpinen biken ist das meiner Meinung nach anders, jeder weg hat andere Schwierigkeiten, ist mit einem anderen weg kaum zu vergleichen. der eine biker fahrt super steilstufen, gaxt sich aber an, wenn's neben dem 50cm Trail 2m steil runtergeht. einer hat kein Problem, das radl ein stückerl runterzutragen, für den anderen ist der tag verloren, wenn er nicht alles gefahren ist.

nachdem der "Allumfassende Sammelband Singletrails der Alpen, Band 1 bis 27" hoffentlich eh nie erscheinen wird und sich die "trailresearch" mehr auf Kartenstudium, GE, Bildersuche und persönlichen Erfahrungsaustausch stützt, sind für mich "Klassifizierungen" wie "ziemliche Wurzelpartie", "XY würde wahrscheinlich fast alles fahren", "nicht komplett unfahrbar", "fast schon zu flowig", "kannst komplett vergessen", "mords anstrengend, aber super" viel hilfreicher und passender.

und wenn einmal der vermeintliche traumtrail zum vielzitierten griff ins Klo wird, na meingottna, what shall's. super tag in die berge gehabt und a radl mitgetragen.

nur mei Meinung.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. August 2013)

bern schrieb:


> wäre einmal tiefenpsychologisch zu ergründen, warum wir menschen den zwang haben, alles und jedes von nachtfaltergattungen über bettvergnügungen bis zu singletrails zu kategorisieren, zu bewerten, zu katalogisieren.
> 
> ich seh's ja ein, dass man bei einem klettersteig vorher wissen will, ob man durchkommt oder die hilfe der bergrettung in anspruch nehmen muss und dass man kein russisches schihaserl gleich die "schwarze" runterschickt.
> 
> ...


 


eigentlich hast recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (29. August 2013)

Die Ordnung der Dinge ist ein menschliches Grundbedürfnis, weil unser Gehirn in der Evolution gelernt hat mit Mustern besser umzugehen. Psychologisch gibt es wahrscheinlich einen Zusammenhang mit der natürlichen Zunahme jeglicher Entropie und dem Bestreben diesem Verfall der Dinge entgegen zu wirken.

Back to Topic. @bern Beschreibungen wie du sie aufführst führen in der Kommunikation zu Missverständnissen und Frust. Das mag für viele Biker funktionieren, aber eben nicht für alle. Bei mir hat der Umgang mit der STS dazu geführt, dass ich völlig arrogant auf keine Tipps von Bikern eingehe. egal ob sie mir erzählen, dass es super schwer zu fahren sei. Meine Intention hinter diesem Thread war herauszufinden, was sich wer unter der STS vorstellt. Ich glaube, ich habe auch einen besseren Eindruck gewonnen. und ich für meine Teil habe auch viel gelernt. Wer aber kein Interesse an der STS hat, braucht hier doch auch nicht zu diskutieren, oder?


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

bern schrieb:


> beim alpinen biken ist das meiner Meinung nach anders, jeder weg hat andere Schwierigkeiten, ist mit einem anderen weg kaum zu vergleichen. der eine biker fahrt super steilstufen, gaxt sich aber an, wenn's neben dem 50cm Trail 2m steil runtergeht. einer hat kein Problem, das radl ein stückerl runterzutragen, für den anderen ist der tag verloren, wenn er nicht alles gefahren ist.



und genau das soll ja eine solche Skala vorbeugen. Dann weiß man eben vorher (zu mindest sehr grob) wirds eher schwer, wirds eher leicht und kann dann ggf sagen neeee ist doch nichts für mich.
Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit auch mal zu tragen / klettern, wenn der Weg eben doch zu schwer wird. Es gibt aber auch viele die das einfach nicht wollen.

Und genau hier ist dann so eine Skala hilfreich. Auch wenn sie nicht über Leben und Tod entscheidet. Ein Hobby soll ja immer noch Spaß machen 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## bern (29. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ...Beschreibungen wie du sie aufführst führen in der Kommunikation zu Missverständnissen und Frust...


 
Frust? beim Biken? kenn i net. wenn's so weit ist hör' ich auf und werd angler.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2013)

Sehr interessante Diskussion hier.
Hatte Letztens einen ähnlichen Disput zwischen Sinn und Unsinn der STS.

Ich habe bisher keinerlei Probleme mit der STS. Für mich definiert sie einfach die durchschnittliche Schwierigkeit eines Trails unter Ausschluss "subjektiver und variabler Faktoren" wie

Gefahrengrad (Absturzgefahr),
Wetter (Nässe, Wind, Nebel und Schnee),
Lichtverhältnissen
Fahrgeschwindigkeit
Ich würde bspw. nicht auf die Idee kommen, breiten Trail ohne steiles Gefälle, ohne Steine und Wurzeln, der von einen extrem steilen, verblockten Zwischenstück unterbrochen ist, als S-0 oder S-1 zu bewerten. Ziel ist ja, die Befahrbarkeit zu beschreiben und nicht, wie oft man absteigen muss.

Um detailierter zu definieren, wie das Verhältnis zwischen durchschnittlicher Geschwindigkeit und Schwierigkeit von Schlüsselstellen ist, finde ich den Ansatz ganz brauchbar.



Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Wär meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für die Bewertung von Singeltrails.
> 
> Vielleicht so: II/S3
> Schwierigste Stellen S3, um den Trail mit wenig schieben fahren zu können S2 Können notwendig
> ...


 


Von einer aufgeweiteten STS mit bspw. S-2+ habe ich irgendwo schon gelesen, finde es aber gerade leider nicht.


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> und genau das soll ja eine solche Skala vorbeugen. Dann weiß man eben vorher (zu mindest sehr grob) wirds eher schwer, wirds eher leicht und kann dann ggf sagen neeee ist doch nichts für mich.



Dafuer braucht es aber keine Skala, sondern eine tatsaechliche Beschreibung der Strecke. Was beim Klettern nun einmal praktisch nicht geht, weswegen _dort_ eine Skala auch sinnvoller ist.

Und gerade wer kein Interesse an der STS hat, sollte hier mitdisktuieren, damit verhindert wird, dass anstatt sinnvoller Streckenbeschreibungen diese verwendet wird. Wenn man mit jemanden redet, ist's ja egal, aber gerade bei Veroeffentlichungen (etwa im Internet  kann man meist nicht Nachfragen um eine tatsaechlich sinnvolle Beschreibung zu erhalten.

Btw. auf einmal alles voller Steirer, bin allerdings auch net unbendigt der groesste STS-Fan!?


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

@R.C. kann dir da nur so halb zustimmen. Mit Sicherheit macht es keinen Sinnn zu sagen, der Trail da ist S2.

Mehr Sinn macht hingegen:
Trail ist recht flowig auf S1 Niveau, zwischendrin immer wieder anspruchsvolle Stellen mit großen Absätzen und Serpentinen auf S2-3 Niveau. Es besteht jedoch nie akute Absturzgefahr.

Die Kombination aus Beschreibung, Bewertung, und dann im Idealfall noch Bild- & Videomaterial macht das ganze dann wesentlich besser vorstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Mehr Sinn macht hingegen:
> Trail ist recht flowig auf S1 Niveau, zwischendrin immer wieder anspruchsvolle Stellen mit großen Absätzen und Serpentinen auf S2-3 Niveau. Es besteht jedoch nie akute Absturzgefahr.



Das ist genau so ein Beispiel einer Nicht-Beschreibung, die ich meine.


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

Wie sieht denn deiner Meinung dann eine ordentliche Beschreibung mit der jeder was anfangen kann aus?


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn deiner Meinung dann eine ordentliche Beschreibung mit der jeder was anfangen kann aus?



Indem du schreibst, wie die interessanten Stellen tatsaechlich aussehen.

Also nicht 'S3 Stufe', sondern ' ... im Steilabschnitt eine starke Linkskurve, etwas mehr als 90 Grad, mit einem Felsabsatz am Scheitel wo es etwa 1m fast senkrecht runtergeht, mit einem Auslauf von 2m bevor die naechste Rechtskurve kommt.'

Wenn du, von Erregung ueber die geilste Stellen einer Strecke zu sprechen uebermannt, jemand anders diese beschreibst, wirst du ja auch die Gruende, warum du die Strecke magst (oder auch nicht) genau ausfuehren wollen und nicht mit ein paar nichtssagenen Floskeln (bzw. deren Verkuerzung in STS-Form) abtun.


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

Dann hast du aber spätestens bei einem Trail mit mehr als 3 Schlüsselstellen Probleme, weils dann 12 Seiten Text sind. Und damit sich keiner mehr die Mühe einen Trail überhaupt zu klassifizieren geschweige denn die Beschreibung zu lesen...

Wenn hingegen gescheit definiert ist, was eine "S3 Stufe" ist, dann kann man fast ganze erheblich verkürzen.

z.B. S3 Stufe: 
- Absatz zwischen 80-100cm 
- schlechter Auslauf
- Problematische zufahrt auf Schlüsselstelle


oder was weiß ich, irgendwas in dem Stil halt. Damit hat man dann eben die Möglichkeit, wenn denn mal eine ordentlich definierte Skala vorhanden ist, solche Beschreibungen in 2-3 Sätzen zusammenzufassen.

So sehe das zu mindest ich ;-)


----------



## MrMapei (29. August 2013)

Ich schätze mich mal als durchschnittlichen Mountainbiker ein: 
ich fahre nicht überall runter, ich steige aber auch nicht überall ab, wenn es mal steil, wurzelig, verblockt oder sonstwas wird.

Mit dieser Beschreibung kann ich etwas anfangen:


> Trail ist recht flowig auf S1 Niveau, zwischendrin immer wieder  anspruchsvolle Stellen mit großen Absätzen und Serpentinen auf S2-3  Niveau. Es besteht jedoch nie akute Absturzgefahr.


Das würde ich so einschätzen:
wahrscheinlich kann ich fast alles fahren und ab und zu steige ich halt ab. Und super ist, dass ich nicht abstürzen kann 

aber


> ... im Steilabschnitt eine starke Linkskurve, etwas mehr als 90 Grad,  mit einem Felsabsatz am Scheitel wo es etwa 1m fast senkrecht  runtergeht, mit einem Auslauf von 2m bevor die naechste Rechtskurve  kommt.


das bringt mir genausoviel wie:


> S3 Stufe


nämlich die Einschätzung:
"wahrscheinlich werde ich dort absteigen..."


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber spätestens bei einem Trail mit mehr als 3 Schlüsselstellen Probleme, weils dann 12 Seiten Text sind.



Und genau das ist eben kein Problem. 



h4wk schrieb:


> Wenn hingegen gescheit definiert ist, was eine "S3 Stufe" ist, dann kann man fast ganze erheblich verkürzen.



Damit du eine hinreichend genaue Beschreibung sinnvoll 'abkuerzen' kannst, brauchst du aber einer dermassen grosse Fuelle von Bezeichnungen, dass es auch schon wieder unsinnig, weil's praktisch zu einer Sprache mit eigener Grammtik (vorne weiter gab's ja genau so einen Vorschlag mit allerhand Zusaetzen) wird und keine Skala mehr ist.

Wenn man sammelt, welche Parameter fuer die Beschreibung einer Stelle relevant sind (bzw. sein koennen):
* notwendige Mindestgeschwindigkeit
* notwendige Hoechtgeschwindigkeit
* Laenge und Beschaffenheit der Anfahrt
* Laenge und Beschaffenheit des Auslaufs
* wie weit kann man die Stelle einsehen?
* 'Steilheit' der Stelle
* Untergrund der Stelle - der eine Mischung aus verschiedensten Dingen sein kann
* falls es eine Kurve ist: 
- wie stark gekruemmt
- wie gleichmaessig gekruemmt ('macht sie zu', oder 'geht sie auf')
* besondere Hindernisse an der Stelle
* Hinweise zu den verschiedenen Witterungsbedingungen ('bei Naesse unfahrbar')
...

Und die willst du alle (oder zumindest die wichtigsten) in der 'Skala' (wie gesagt, es wird dann eher keine mehr sein) beruecksichtigen?

Die Singletrailskala (auch 'verbesserte' Versionen), sagt ueber eine Strecke in etwa dasselbe aus, wie eine Wertung der Art '7/10' ueber eine Frau (und nein, das Beispiel ist keineswegs willkuerlich gewaehlt!). 
Viel mehr aber ueber den, der so eine Masszahl verwendet


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

@R.C.

Ich denke unser "Hauptproblem" ist, dass wir zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erwarten, wenn wir so eine "Trailbeschreibung / Bewertung" lesen.

Für mich ist das Ziel einer solchen (und damit auch der STS), einen groben Eindruck vom Trail zu erhalten und zu wissen: Für mich persönlich eher leicht / schwer, eher flowig / verblockt, eher fahren / schieben tragen. Und das ist für mich vollkommen ausreichen. Im Prinzip so ähnlich, wie der @MrMapei das gesagt hat.


Was du hingegen möchtest ist eine Beschreibung, wie genau der Trail wo aussieht um am besten schon im voraus zu wissen, wo du welche Ideallinie fahren musst. Hinzu kommt, dass so eine Skala immer eine Form der Vereinfacher / Abstraktion darstellt und damit auch gar nicht jedes Detail wie du es vorderst wiedergeben muss. 

Wenn deine kompletten Anforderungen erfüllt werden sollen, macht so eine Skala in der Tat keinen Sinn. Aber ich denke, dass das nie Ziel der bestehenden (oder evt bald neuen) STS sein wird. 

Grüße


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

man kann ja alles übertreiben 

Wenn es sich um eine stark absturzgefährdete Stelle handelt auf 2000m Höhe, dann würde ich so eine detaillierte Beschreibung durchaus haben wollen. Einfach, um zu wissen, ob ich da im Notfall mit dem Radl in der Hand ohne Kletterseil runter komme, oder ob ich wieder umdrehen muss.

Für alles andere würd ich nicht so viel vertheoretisieren. Sowas wie h4wk schreibt würde mir, obigen Fall ausgenommen, komplett ausreichen. Für einen Trialer ist so eine ausfürhliche Beschreibung der Schlüsselschwierigkeit beim Wettkampf ja vielleicht schon wichtig , wenn ich Biken geh, dann lass ich's grundsätzlich lieber auf mich zu kommen. Wenn ich es dann doch mal genau wissen will, dann hab ich ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, das Radl weg zu legen und erst mal zu Fuß gucken zu gehen.

Hauptsache man kennt die generelle Schwierigkeit dessen, was da auf einen zukommt. Darum geht's doch bei einer Klassifizierung, oder? Etwas möglichst vereinfacht aber dennoch verständlich darzustellen. Generalisierungen, Vereinfachungen und Verkürzungen sind dabei nicht nur erwünscht, sondern auch notwendig.

Wenn wir uns jetzt darüber streiten wollen, ob eine S3-Stufe 78 oder 95cm haben muss, geht dann überhaupt noch wer biken, oder muss man dann mit dem Meterstab und Winkelmesser aufm Trail rumkrabbeln?

Die grundsätzliche Schwierigkeit, die ich in der Diskussion bisher schon öfter gesehen habe ist doch die: 
es mag ja sein, dass die Skala bislang zu grob ist und nicht ausreichend. Aber schon diese Skala wird von den meisten Leuten nicht, falsch oder zu subjektiv angewendet, und die meisten würden wahrscheinlich nicht mal ansatzweise beschreiben können, was "S3" überhaupt sein soll, benennen aber trotzdem Trails als S3. Das wird sich nicht ändern, wenn die Skala erweitert wird, höchstens verschärfen, da es dann noch komplizierter wird.
Beschreibungsorgien wie oben gewünscht sind in Hinblick auf die Subjektivität auch nicht viel besser, wenn man nicht fordert, dass jede Stufe und jede Kurve ausgemessen wird. Ich hab mir auch schon total krasse Absätze in fast unfahrbaren Steilstücken beschreiben lassen, und musste dann bei 20% Gefälle das Stüfchen suchen. Lustiger Weise geht das fast nur in die eine Richtung (also viel krasser beschrieben als erlebt). Leute, die etwas besser fahren, beschreiben meiner Erfahrung nach lieber etwas "vorsichtiger", sehr korrekt, oder im Zweifelsfall gar nicht, als dass sie unter- oder übertreiben.


----------



## h4wk (29. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um eine stark absturzgefährdete Stelle handelt auf 2000m Höhe, dann würde ich so eine detaillierte Beschreibung durchaus haben wollen. Einfach, um zu wissen, ob ich da im Notfall mit dem Radl in der Hand ohne Kletterseil runter komme, oder ob ich wieder umdrehen muss.


ähnlich sehe ich das auch. In solchen Fällen oder für spezielle Stellen macht sowas durchaus Sinn.



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns jetzt darüber streiten wollen, ob eine S3-Stufe 78 oder 95cm haben muss, geht dann überhaupt noch wer biken, oder muss man dann mit dem Meterstab und Winkelmesser aufm Trail rumkrabbeln?


Das wird dann aber ziemlich kompliziert. Da muss dann ja alle zwei Wochen neu messen. Erosion durch die bösen Biker eben.


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Ziel einer solchen (und damit auch der STS), einen groben Eindruck vom Trail zu erhalten und zu wissen: Für mich persönlich eher leicht / schwer, eher flowig / verblockt, eher fahren / schieben tragen.



Ja, aber genau dafuer braucht es auch keine pseudoexakt definierten Werte einer Skala.

Die ganze Diskussion ist doch nur ein Indiz dafuer, dass jede solche Skala broken by Design ist (und es auch sein muss).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (29. August 2013)

bern schrieb:


> Frust? beim Biken? kenn i net. wenn's so weit ist hör' ich auf und werd angler.


 
am dodelstein vor drei wochen war ich schon knapp vor dem erstehen einer fischerlizenz fürn erzbach und in leo-see. du nicht??? 

aber die drei warmen bier beim stüberl ham ausn sauplotschentrail dann eh einen samtenen flowtraum werden lassen. nexten mittwoch, zweiter anlauf, aber richtige abfahrt, bist dabei?

wie würden wir den trail da klassifizieren? s(auplotschen) 5, e(rlengstaudach) 5.

btw, kennt eh jeder die sauplotschen oder? 
agent orange forever 
napalm täts auch. brennen tuats guat.


----------



## Promontorium (29. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber spätestens bei einem Trail mit mehr als 3 Schlüsselstellen Probleme, weils dann 12 Seiten Text sind. Und damit sich keiner mehr die Mühe einen Trail überhaupt zu klassifizieren geschweige denn die Beschreibung zu lesen...





R.C. schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben kein Problem.



Ja natürlich ist das ein Problem, wenn ich die STS als "Skala" und nicht als Literaturersatz benutzen will.

Die von Dir postulierte Beschreibung meherer Stellen, wenn es sie denn gibt, wirst Du/wird man doch so detailliert eh nicht im Kopf behalten können.
Bei einer kurz gehaltenen Beschreibung wie von @h4wk vorgeschlagen, kann man sich die Stelle(n) vorher ansehen und dann fahren oder nicht!


----------



## berkel (29. August 2013)

Erinnert mich an den Shuttletag in Molini, wo der Guide auf die Frage, ob es irgendwelche zu beachtenden Schwierigkeiten gäbe, anfing "Es geht erstmal geradeaus, dann kommt ein Wurzelstück, danach links rum über Felsen, nochmal über Wurzeln, dann kommt ein Absatz, ..." . Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nach 15s seinen Ausführungen nicht mehr folgen konnte (und wollte), wollte ich einfach nur wissen, ob da z.B. eine Stufe kommt die man nicht abrollen kann, sondern droppen muss.

Mir reicht eine grobe Bewertung nach STS-Skala.


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die von Dir postulierte Beschreibung meherer Stellen, wenn es sie denn gibt, wirst Du/wird man doch so detailliert eh nicht im Kopf behalten können.



Es geht doch nicht ums merken, es geht um die Entscheidung, ob ich eine Strecke fahren will, oder nicht. Bzw. darum, wie ich anderen Leuten von einer Strecke erzaehle - im 'echten Leben'.

Der erste, dem ich begegne, und der mir auf die Frage 'wie war's denn zum fahren?' die Antwort 'da gibt's 2 vull geile S4 Stoelln' gibt, ...


----------



## Promontorium (29. August 2013)

Gut, dann hast Du also einen Trail, den Du gerne fahren würdest mit... sagen wir 6 Schlüsselstellen, die so wie Du es vorgeschlagen hast beschrieben sind.
Aufgrund dieser Beschreibungen läßt Du es dann oder probierst es. Wenn Du es probierst, siehst Du Dir die Stellen doch vorher an, bevor Du reinrollst, oder?

Dann würde auch "II/S3-4" (lt  @Spenglerextrem, was ich gut find') reichen, vorausgesetzt Du weißt, wo in etwa Du stehst! A mon avis!


----------



## Eisbein (29. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht ums merken, es geht um die Entscheidung, ob ich eine Strecke fahren will, oder nicht. Bzw. darum, wie ich anderen Leuten von einer Strecke erzaehle - im 'echten Leben'.
> 
> Der erste, dem ich begegne, und der mir auf die Frage 'wie war's denn zum fahren?' die Antwort 'da gibt's 2 vull geile S4 Stoelln' gibt, ...


also mit den leuten mit den ich radfahren gehe, den reicht das aus um zu entscheiden ob sie mitkommen oder nicht! 

Wenn dir doch so viel daran gelegen ist, deine eigene beschreibungsmethode bzw. einordnungsmethode zu benutzen, dann tue dies! Es hilft hier niemanden wenn jeder zweite post den inhalt hat: Was ihr da macht ist kompletter Käse, macht alles keinen sinn, ich mache das einzig ware...
Aber gut, internet halt. Fahrtechnikunterforum noch dazu!


----------



## Elbambell (29. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also mit den leuten mit den ich radfahren gehe, den reicht das aus um zu entscheiden ob sie mitkommen oder nicht!
> 
> Wenn dir doch so viel daran gelegen ist, deine eigene beschreibungsmethode bzw. einordnungsmethode zu benutzen, dann tue dies! Es hilft hier niemanden wenn jeder zweite post den inhalt hat: Was ihr da macht ist kompletter Käse, macht alles keinen sinn, ich mache das einzig ware...
> Aber gut, internet halt. Fahrtechnikunterforum noch dazu!



Made my Day. Danke an alle, die sich an der Diskussion konstruktiv in der einen oder der anderen Richtung beteiligen. ich denke, dass es ein Thema ist, was einige interessiert.


----------



## OldenBiker (30. August 2013)

Ich Meine, da braucht nix dran geändert werden. Nach ausgieigem lesen, muss ich feststellen, das hier Fahrtechnik mit Trailbeschaffenheit verwechselt wird. Es spielt keine Rolle, wie gut die Fahrtechnik ist oder was für ein Bike man hat. S3 bleibt in S3.
Nur weil einige Biker auch S5-Trails fahren können, muss da ja nix nach oben verschoben werden. Da reicht ein schlechter Tag, und schon wird er nicht mehr gefahren. Muss der Trail dann wieder zurückgestuft werden.
Ich bin selber schon S3-Trails gefahren (kommt sehr selten vor), mit 'nem starren Bike. Klar ist so was mit 'nem 180mm Fully leichter zu fahren. Die Wegbeschaffenheit ändert sich deswegen aber nicht. 
Wenn mir sagt, der Trail ist S1 mit S3 Passagen, weiss ich, was auf mich zu kommt. Ob ich das fahren kann, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2013)

Fährt denn irgendwer Trail echt nur auf Grund der Angabe Sx ohne sich sonstige Infos einzuholen? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Gut, es heißt es gibt einsilbige Menschen, aber dass sich sämtliche KOmmunikation auf einen Buchstaben und eine Zahl beschränkt?

Insofern ist das doch alles nur ne grobe Einordnung, die je nach persönlicher Befähigung weitere Infos bedarf. Wenn ich weiß, des is S1 und "ich kann aber leicht S4" brauch ich mir wohl keine Gedanken über Überforderung zu machen. Aber wenn ich so schon nicht gut fahren kann und jemand sagt S2 (also schon nichtmehr ganz einfach), dann sollt ich genauer nachfragen oder ggf. erst mal gucken. Oder? Zumindest vom Kajakfahren kenn ich das so.

Also ist doch vollkommen Wurst wie genau geeicht die Skala jetzt ist. Zur Grobeinschätzung langt der Vorschlag Gesamttrail mit Schlüsselstellen (Also III/S2 oder so) voll aus. Oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> *Fährt denn irgendwer Trail echt nur auf Grund der Angabe Sx ohne sich sonstige Infos einzuholen? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Gut, es heißt es gibt einsilbige Menschen, aber dass sich sämtliche KOmmunikation auf einen Buchstaben und eine Zahl beschränkt?*
> 
> Insofern ist das doch alles nur ne grobe Einordnung, die je nach persönlicher Befähigung weitere Infos bedarf. Wenn ich weiß, des is S1 und "ich kann aber leicht S4" brauch ich mir wohl keine Gedanken über Überforderung zu machen. Aber wenn ich so schon nicht gut fahren kann und jemand sagt S2 (also schon nichtmehr ganz einfach), dann sollt ich genauer nachfragen oder ggf. erst mal gucken. Oder? Zumindest vom Kajakfahren kenn ich das so.
> 
> Also ist doch vollkommen Wurst wie genau geeicht die Skala jetzt ist. Zur Grobeinschätzung langt der Vorschlag Gesamttrail mit Schlüsselstellen (Also III/S2 oder so) voll aus. Oder nicht?




Bei mir dient es jedenfalls als ausschlusskriterium. Wenn ich lese Durchgehen s1 niveau vereinzelt S2-3, weis ich das ich da lieber nicht mitgehe weil's mir zu fad ist.


----------



## rayc (30. August 2013)

Kommt darauf an.
Bei STS Einstufungen muss man leider immer davon ausgehen das sie falsch sind, außer man kennt den jennigen der es eingestuft hat.
Das ist kein direktes Problem der STS, sondern der schlampigen Anwendung.

Nimm das Vinschgaubuch, hier sind STS bei den Touren dabei.
Das hilft bei der Auswahl der Touren.
Will ich flowig fahren, dann meide ich touren mit S3.
Oder will technischer fahren, dann meide ich die niedrig eingestuften Touren.
Ich habe anhand der STS-Einstufungen eine Vorauswahl getroffen, und erst den Beschrieb durchgelesen. (Am Ende sind wird dann doch nach Karte geplant gefahren)
Bei diesen Buch bin ich der Meinung, das tendenziell eher zu schwer eingestuft wird. Oder es liegt an mir und ich stufe eher zu leicht ein.

In OSM wird es schwieriger, da verschiedene Leute die Wege taggen.
Da können Einstufungen schon mal 3 Stufen daneben sein.

Das legt den Verdacht nahe, das entweder die Erläuterungen zur STS nicht gelesen wird, oder die Erklärungen missverständlich sind.
Ich tippe das beides zu trifft.
Den ersten kann man nicht helfen, aber den zweiten sollte man helfen und die Erklärungen überarbeiten.

Stufenhöhe wurde schon als Bsp. genannt, den Vorschlag mit LR-Höhe finde ich gut. Klar kommen immer noch andere Faktoren (steilheit, Auslauf, Untergrund (speckiger Kalk, ...), ....) dazu.

Trotzdem finde ich die Einstufungen in OSM hilfreich wenn ich anhand der Karte eine Tour plane. Ich schau mir dann schonmal einen eingestuften Trail an, den ich ansonsten nicht wahrgenommen habe (oder meide ihn, wenn er mit S5 eingestuft ist).
Kann ein Reinfall sein oder eine super Empfehlung.

Es ist normal, das man wenn es einen leicht fällt, eher zu leicht einstuft.
Ist mich auch schon passiert.
Ich hatte eine Trail mit leichten Gefälle und Holzstufen mit s1 eingestuft. Ich wurde zu Recht darauf hingewiesen, das Stufen laut STS s2 sind.

ray


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

LR-Höhe? Hilf mir auf die Sprünge!


----------



## rayc (30. August 2013)

LR = Laufrad.
alternativ, finde ich den Vorschlag Kniehoch, Hüfthoch, ... nicht schlecht.

Ray


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

Danke!

Naja - kniehoch/hüfthoch sieht bei mir Zwerg anders aus als bei Tobi Leonhardt. Das ist natürlich sehr deeeeehnbar!


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Naja - kniehoch/hüfthoch sieht bei mir Zwerg anders aus als bei Tobi Leonhardt. Das ist natürlich sehr deeeeehnbar!



In Zeiten der Laufradgrößen-Reizüberflutung die LR-Höhe aber ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Es hilft hier niemanden wenn jeder zweite post den inhalt hat: Was ihr da macht ist kompletter Käse, macht alles keinen sinn, ich mache das einzig ware...



Es geht nicht darum, dass ich das einzig wahre mache (das ist sowieso klar und muss nicht diskutiert werden!), sondern dass ich verhindern will, dass die Singletrailskala (oder aehnliches) verwendet wird.

In Wirklichkeit ist's mir persoenlich zwar wurscht ob sie verwendet wird, aber besser waer's, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Ich lass' euch aber dann eh in Ruh, ich glaub' inzwischen hat's jeder kapiert


----------



## HTWolfi (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> sondern dass ich verhindern will, dass die Singletrailskala (oder aehnliches) verwendet wird.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist's mir persoenlich zwar wurscht ob sie verwendet wird, aber besser waer's, wenn das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## grey (30. August 2013)

Der Sinn der STS (bzw. Webgeschreibung) liegt mMn. nicht darin, zu wissen wie man wo über welche Steinstufe fahren muss sondern schlicht in einer Klassifizierung und der Information ob der Trail bei einem gewissen Grad an Fahrtechnik (zmd. großteils) fahrbar ist.

Wenn ich mir eine Tour die großteils mit S2 und paar S3 Stellen beschrieben ist, ich aber Probleme bei S2 habe und vorzugsweise leichte S0-1 Trails fahre macht es durchaus Sinn die Tour einfach nicht zu fahren.

Umgekehrt fahr ich keine S0/Forststraßen Tour wenn ich wenn ich Lust auf spannenderes habe.



Wenn jemand eine Step-by-Step Fahrtechnik-Anleitung in einer Wegbeschreibung braucht um zu wissen wie weit sein ar*** hinter den sattel muss, ist sowieso schon zu viel schiefgelaufen.

Und ganz im Ernst, sollte das nicht eh klar sein.
Gravity-zeug zählt nicht.
Eine vert wird nicht zu einem S5 Trail weils weder S5 noch ein Trail ist, akzeptiert das.
Genau so wenig ist irgendein Steinfeld auf einer DH kein S5 Stück, wenn es sowieso übersprungen wird.




STS sollte den Faktor Gefahr irgendwie berücksichtigen bzw. separat kennzeichnen.
Für mich zumindest macht es einen Unterschied ob ich ein S3 Stück vor mir habe mit einer relativ sicheren Sturzzone oder einem do-or-die Abgrund.


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


>



Die Welt waere ein schoenerer Ort, auch wenn es fuer mich selbst egal waere, weil es mich sowieso nicht betrifft. So verstaendlicher?

Wenn ich das Post von greyz lese, wird mir zumindest klar, dass es mir nicht einmal ansatzweise gelungen ist ein einziges Post zu schreiben, das jeder versteht


----------



## ventizm (30. August 2013)

wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Post von greyz lese, wird mir zumindest klar, dass es mir nicht einmal ansatzweise gelungen ist ein einziges Post zu schreiben, das jeder versteht



Ich glaube, jeder versteht was du sagen willst...

... aber keiner versteht, warum du dir dafür unbedingt einen Thread über die STS aussuchen musst, um zig Mal zu betonen, wie doof du selbige STS findest. Einmal wäre ja ok, zweimal auch noch.
Wenn du in einem Auto-Forum überall reinschreibst, dass die Welt ohne Autos für dich ein besserer Ort wäre, dann würdest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr Verständnis erhoffen können


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass ich das einzig wahre mache (das ist sowieso klar und muss nicht diskutiert werden!), sondern dass ich verhindern will, dass die Singletrailskala (oder aehnliches) verwendet wird.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist's mir persoenlich zwar wurscht ob sie verwendet wird, aber besser waer's, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Ich lass' euch aber dann eh in Ruh, ich glaub' inzwischen hat's jeder kapiert




Muß man das verstehen? Immerhin räumst Du ein, daß sie verwendet werden darf. Dafür mein tiefer Dank, you made my day!
Aber, und ganz im Ernst gefragt: wieso willst Du verhindern, daß sie verwendet wird. Wieso wäre eine Nichtbenutzung besser?
Wenn sie nun mal für einige praktikabel ist, wieso diese krude Denke???


----------



## grey (30. August 2013)

die polemischen anti-sts posts zu verstehen ist wahrhaft nicht schwer.


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Aber, und ganz im Ernst gefragt: wieso willst Du verhindern, daß sie verwendet wird. Wieso wäre eine Nichtbenutzung besser?



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, offensichtlich wurde kein einziges meiner Posts verstanden.

Gut, ein letzter Versuch:
Weil sie unnoetig ist und zusaetzlich (wie jeder andere praktikable Ansatz) eine Exaktheit vorgaukelt, die nicht exisiteren kann. Die dann, gezwungenermassen, da sich viele ueber das fahren solcherart kategorisierter Stellen definieren, zu solchen sinnlosen (aber zumindest kurzweiligen) Diskussionen wie hier fuehren.
Ganz abgesehen von der 'ethischen Verwerflichkeit' (jaja, ein bisschen zu hochtrabend  der Verwendung solcher Kategorisierungsskalen fuer Wege.


----------



## grey (30. August 2013)

Jeder hat verstanden was du warum bewirken willst.

Aber vielleicht kommt jetzt noch ein allerletzter Erklärungsversuch von dir warum deine Meinung besser ist als die der anderen.
Ich denke es haben noch nicht alle begriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (30. August 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Jeder hat verstanden was du warum bewirken willst.


Also ich nicht


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Jeder hat verstanden was du warum bewirken willst.



Sorry, aber laut deinem Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10902255&postcount=120 hast du leider ueberhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte (genauer hast du kein einziges Post von mir verstanden), geschweige denn, warum.

Meine Meinung ist im uebrigen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht 'besser' als die der anderen, auch wenn sie selbstverstaendlich die einzig richtige ist!


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, offensichtlich wurde kein einziges meiner Posts verstanden.
> 
> Gut, ein letzter Versuch:
> Weil sie unnoetig ist und zusaetzlich (wie jeder andere praktikable Ansatz) eine Exaktheit vorgaukelt, die nicht exisiteren kann. Die dann, gezwungenermassen, da sich viele ueber das fahren solcherart kategorisierter Stellen definieren, zu solchen sinnlosen (aber zumindest kurzweiligen) Diskussionen wie hier fuehren.
> Ganz abgesehen von der 'ethischen Verwerflichkeit' (jaja, ein bisschen zu hochtrabend  der Verwendung solcher Kategorisierungsskalen fuer Wege.



Naja, drum diskutieren wir ja, um zu evaluieren, ob man sie nicht doch - im Rahmen, ohne Romane - feintunen kann!
Und wie gesagt, ob sie unnötig ist, definiert jeder für sich, nicht Du! 
Im Zusammenhang mirt Deinem Avatar verstehe ich so langsam Deine Posts...!


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, offensichtlich wurde kein einziges meiner Posts verstanden.
> 
> Gut, ein letzter Versuch:
> Weil sie unnoetig ist und zusaetzlich (wie jeder andere praktikable Ansatz) eine Exaktheit vorgaukelt, die nicht exisiteren kann. Die dann, gezwungenermassen, da sich viele ueber das fahren solcherart kategorisierter Stellen definieren, zu solchen sinnlosen (aber zumindest kurzweiligen) Diskussionen wie hier fuehren.
> Ganz abgesehen von der 'ethischen Verwerflichkeit' (jaja, ein bisschen zu hochtrabend  der Verwendung solcher Kategorisierungsskalen fuer Wege.


 
ganz so unrecht hast eh net.

manche definieren sich und ihr tun eben aus kategorien. wollen alles kategorisieren und genau definieren. dass diese vorgehensweise bei variablen und unter einbeziehung persönlicher subjektivität stets in onanieähnlichen ergüssen endet, war vorherzusehen.
stichwort "erbsenzähler" von @bern...

ein mittelweg wäre vll eine dreiteilige skala für die breite masse der biker und nicht für irgendwelche mit trialkenntnissen gesegnete (selbsternannte) halbprofis, jeweils für die technik und die gefahr im falle eines sturzes: 

1 = leicht (kommt jeder der ohne stützradl fährt, runter)
2 = mittel (man sollte schon was anders als schnurgerade samtene singletrails fahren können, aber noch ohne HR versetzen)
3 = schwer (alles andere, also das, worüber hier diskutiert wird)

e1 = geringes absturzrisiko
e2 = großes risiko, weiter abzugehen
e3 = sturz bedeutet ziemlich sicher weiteres verweilen im holzpyjama

schön langsam wirds beim biken wie beim klettern. man sucht definierte probleme, hakt sie ab oder nicht und definiert sich selber dadurch. und ist ggf sauer, wenns einem leichter vorgekommen ist, als angegeben. 

ob ein trail jetzt schön ist, toll angelegt, die landschaft, ... das ist anscheinend alles wurscht. vll fehlt mir als alpinromantiker das verständnis dafür.


----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass ich das einzig wahre mache (das ist sowieso klar und muss nicht diskutiert werden!), sondern dass ich verhindern will, dass die Singletrailskala (oder aehnliches) verwendet wird.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist's mir persoenlich zwar wurscht ob sie verwendet wird, aber besser waer's, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Ich lass' euch aber dann eh in Ruh, ich glaub' inzwischen hat's jeder kapiert


radikaler/autonomer Linker? Prinzipiell gegen alles und nie konstruktiv?



Ich geh dann mal fahrradfahren auf S1-S6 wegen


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Naja, drum diskutieren wir ja, um zu evaluieren, ob man sie nicht doch - im Rahmen, ohne Romane - feintunen kann!



Ja und ich bin dazu da, euch zu sagen, dass das nicht in dem Grade nachvollziehbar geht, wie der OP es gerne haette.



Promontorium schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ob sie unnötig ist, definiert jeder für sich, nicht Du!



Als naechstes erzaehlst du mir noch, dass Posts in einem Internetforum was anderes als subjektive Meinungsaeusserungen sind!



Promontorium schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mirt Deinem Avatar verstehe ich so langsam Deine Posts...!



Vorsicht, nicht meine Mutter beleidigen!


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> radikaler/autonomer Linker?







Eisbein schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gegen alles und nie konstruktiv?



Nicht prinzipiell und nicht gegen alles, noch nichteinmal annaehernd.
Aber prinzipiell gegen die STS . Und tatsaechlich ja auch konstruktiv, die Alternative kennt ihr ja 


Btw. auf der S6 fahr ich auch oefter, wenn auch nie mit dem Rad!


----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nicht prinzipiell und nicht gegen alles, noch nichteinmal annaehernd.
> Aber prinzipiell gegen die STS . Und tatsaechlich ja auch konstruktiv, die Alternative kennt ihr ja
> 
> Btw. auf der S6 fahr ich auch oefter, wenn auch nie mit dem Rad!


Ich seh schon, wir verstehen uns!


----------



## hulster (30. August 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an.
> Bei STS Einstufungen muss man leider immer davon ausgehen das sie falsch sind, außer man kennt den jennigen der es eingestuft hat.
> Das ist kein direktes Problem der STS, sondern der schlampigen Anwendung.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll zu und denke ich kann das gerade aus der Warte eines nicht so erfahrenen Bikers ganz gut einschätzen. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob viele Trails von erfahrenen Bikern als zu leicht eingestuft werden, weil es halt für die "lächerlich" bzw. "einfach" ist.
Gerade im S2/S3 Bereich kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass viele S3 "gefühlt" als S2 eingestuft werden. 
Die Frage ist halt, wozu das ganze dienen soll. Nur dem erfahrenen Biker, um den "Spaßfaktor" zu ermitteln? Oder auch dem nicht so Erfahrenen, um seinen Spaßfaktor aus dem umgekehrten Blickwinkel einschätzten zu können? Ne Tour die angesagt relativ druchgängig S2 ist, sich faktisch dann aber durchgängig auf S3 Niveau bewegt, macht nämlich allen Beteiligten nicht sonderlich viel Spaß. 
Vielleicht würde etwas mehr Angaben bei Stufenhöhe und Treppenbeschaffenheit den Leuten etwas mehr helfen, die Trails realistisch zu bewerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (30. August 2013)

Niemand *bei Verstand* wird sich eine "Schlüsselstelle", die fälschlich als S3 beschrieben in "Wahrheit" aber S5 ist, blind herunterstürzen und sterben. 

STS soll kaum das Hirn der Fahrer ersetzen sondern eine Einschätzung zum Trail geben.
Die wird immer grob und bis zu einem gewissen Grad subjektiv sein, keine Skala der Welt kann einem das Denken ersparen.


Ich kenne niemanden, der auf dem Standpunkt ist: "Der Trail ist S2 und ich kann S2, also schalte ich mein Hirn ab und fahre jede noch so unübersichtliche Stelle auf gut Glück blind an."
Ich kenne jedoch genug Leute die sagen, "Wie wärs mit der Touren am WE, soll S2 mit S3 Passagen sein und klingt nett."

Wenn eine Tour so beschrieben ist ist mir das lieber als, "Tour geht einen schönen Weg entlang, hübsche Panoramasicht auf den Idiotengipfel."

Vor Ort muss man sich die Sache sowieso in Ruhe anschauen.


Ich bevorzuge eine grobe Beschreibung einer Tour *und* einer Einschätzung nach STS.


----------



## h4wk (30. August 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge eine grobe Beschreibung einer Tour *und* einer Einschätzung nach STS.



Amen! Aber darum sollte es ja in dem Thread eigentlich auch gar nicht gehen....

Ursprüngliches Thema war ja: wie kann man die STS sinnvoll erweitern, dass man in Zukunft besser einschätzen kann, was denn jetzt S2 ist.
Ich fasse mal die Vorschläge, die es bisher so gab und meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten sind, zusammen:


Genauere Definition der einzelnen Schwierigkeitsgrade
mehr Beipspiel Trails
mehr Beispielbilder / -videos
es sollte die durchschnittliche Schwierigkeit des Trails angegeben werden
wie schwer sind die schwierigsten Stellen eines Trails
Die Gefahr (Absturzgefahr usw) sollte irgendwie integriert / ergänzt werden
ggf. Erweiterung der Skala nach oben um nicht die anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade abwerten zu müssen

Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## darkJST (30. August 2013)

Skalen werden immer Sujektiv angewendet, ich habe schon mehrfach davon gehört, dass Leute die regelmäßig im Elbsandsteingebirge klettern und einen Ausflug ins Zittauer Gebirge machen sich darüber beschweren, dass die Wege zu leicht eingestuft sind, sprich das Klettern schwerer sei.

Ein Bekannter von mir beschwerte sich letztens auch darüber, dass im Vinschgau als S2 angegebene Trails wohl eher S3- wären. Ist die STS bestandteil der DIMB-Trailscoutschulung?

Die Einführung von Gefährdungsklassen halte ich für sinnvoll, noch sinnvoller erscheint mir die Übernahme der französischen.


----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll zu und denke ich kann das gerade aus der Warte eines nicht so erfahrenen Bikers ganz gut einschätzen. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob viele Trails von erfahrenen Bikern als zu leicht eingestuft werden, weil es halt für die "lächerlich" bzw. "einfach" ist.
> Gerade im S2/S3 Bereich kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass viele S3 "gefühlt" als S2 eingestuft werden.
> Die Frage ist halt, wozu das ganze dienen soll. Nur dem erfahrenen Biker, um den "Spaßfaktor" zu ermitteln? Oder auch dem nicht so Erfahrenen, um seinen Spaßfaktor aus dem umgekehrten Blickwinkel einschätzten zu können? Ne Tour die angesagt relativ druchgängig S2 ist, sich faktisch dann aber durchgängig auf S3 Niveau bewegt, macht nämlich allen Beteiligten nicht sonderlich viel Spaß.
> Vielleicht würde etwas mehr Angaben bei Stufenhöhe und Treppenbeschaffenheit den Leuten etwas mehr helfen, die Trails realistisch zu bewerten.



Versteh das bitte nicht als persönliche abwertung, aber ich bin da gegenteiliger meinung. Ich denke, dass ein erfahrener Biker mit Technik im S4-5 niveau kann Schwierigkeiten deutlich objektiver beurteilen. Vor allem weil er es fahren kann!

Wie willst du ein stelle ohne sie zu fahren, vernünftig einordnen? Das geht doch deutlich besser wenn man sie gefahren ist.

ich zitiere mich da mal selbst. 



			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss eher feststellen, dass leute mit zunehmend besseren Fahrkönnen,  stellen viel objektiver einschätzen können. Obacht polemisches gefasel:  Vielleicht lässt sich eine Stelle mit dem Blick von oben herab  (besseres fahrkönnen) besser beurteilen als von unten herauf?!
> 
> Vll. auch das mal in die gedanken einbeziehen. Denn solange man kein  selbstdarstellungsdrang hat, halte ich die These für gar nicht sooo  unrealistisch. Eine stelle die man nicht gefahren ist, lässt sich  nämlich deutlich schwerer einstufen als nach der Durchfahrung!


----------



## OldenBiker (30. August 2013)

Das große Problem ist, das sich scheinbar kaum einer die Definitionen der STS richtig durchgelesen hat. Ich bezeichne mich zwar als sehr fortgeschrittenen Fahrer, bin aber mit Sicherheit nicht perfekt.
MOrgen fahre ich wieder 'ne Tour, wo die Trails überwiegend S2 sind (der Defination nach). mindestens eine Stelle ist S3 bis S4. Ist etwas schwer einzuschätzen, da der Untergrund sehr eben ist, dafür extrem Steil, mit ca. 18m nicht gerade flach und einer kleinen Stufe (wobei klein wieder dehnbar ist). Da ich dies Schlüsselstelle kenne und schon mehrfach gefahren bin, ist sie für mich ein Kinderspiel. Jemand, der weniger erfahren ist, wird sich dort nicht runter trauen. Nur weil ich das fahren kann, stufe ich diese abfahrt nicht runter. 
Mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik lässt sich so ziemlich alles fahren. Aber darum geht es in der STS ja auch gar nicht.
Und abschaffen wäre blödsinn. Ich nutze sie, wenn ich über's Netz Leute zu einer Tour einladen will, mit Link auf die STS-Seite, damit nachgelesen werden kann, wie die Werte definiert sind. Somit kann es schon eine Hilfe sein. Wer sie nutzen will, OK. Wer nicht, auch OK. 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Fährt denn irgendwer Trail echt nur auf Grund der Angabe Sx ohne sich sonstige Infos einzuholen? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.



Ich fahre sogar Trails ohne Angabe von STS und ohne irgendwelche Infos einzuholen. Da liegt für ja der Reiz. Unbekannte Strecke, was wird da kommen und kann ich es fahren? Und wenn ich denn mal absteigen muss, was soll's. Lieber lebender Feigling, als toter Held.


----------



## hulster (30. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Versteh das bitte nicht als persönliche abwertung, aber ich bin da gegenteiliger meinung. Ich denke, dass ein erfahrener Biker mit Technik im S4-5 niveau kann Schwierigkeiten deutlich objektiver beurteilen. Vor allem weil er es fahren kann!
> 
> Wie willst du ein stelle ohne sie zu fahren, vernünftig einordnen? Das geht doch deutlich besser wenn man sie gefahren ist.
> 
> ich zitiere mich da mal selbst.



Nehm ich nicht als Abwertung 

Aber ich denke du hast es ein wenig missinterpretiert. Natürlich will ich NICHT, dass so jemand wie ich ne Strecke bewertet. Das sollen mal schön die Besseren tun. Trotzdem bleibt der Eindruck, dass ein erfahrener Biker eher zu leicht, als zu schwer einschätzt. Und vor allen Dingen es eher nach Gefühl macht, als sich an die Skala zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (30. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> (...)Ich denke, dass ein erfahrener Biker mit Technik im *S4-5 niveau* kann Schwierigkeiten deutlich objektiver beurteilen. Vor allem weil er es fahren kann!(...)



Das würd ich schon weiter unten ansetzten, bei einem meiner Lieblingstrails dachte ich am Anfang da wären S4 Stellen drin, jetzt wo ich beide gefahren bin (die eine viele Male die andere ein Mal) weiß ich: es ist S3. Da ich ohne jegliche Trialkenntnisse runter gekommen bin, wobei ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, dass die zweite Stelle einfacher wird, sobald man das HR versetzen kann.

Ich muss mal nen fähigen Fotografen mitnehmen


----------



## aa4 (30. August 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das würd ich schon weiter unten ansetzten, bei einem meiner Lieblingstrails dachte ich am Anfang da wären S4 Stellen drin, jetzt wo ich beide gefahren bin (die eine viele Male die andere ein Mal) weiß ich: es ist S3. Da ich ohne jegliche Trialkenntnisse runter gekommen bin, wobei ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, dass die zweite Stelle einfacher wird, sobald man das HR versetzen kann.
> 
> Ich muss mal nen fähigen Fotografen mitnehmen



Ich glaube das sich viele extrem Überschätzen. S4 und S5 das fahren nur wenige...S3 ohne Trailkenntnisse? Entwerder total daneben gelegen bei der einschätzung oder verdammt glück gehabt. 

Aber runter kommt man ja immer 

im Grunde ist es aber auch egal. Wenn jemand denkt er kann S5 fahren ist mir das relativ wurscht. Ich fahre bis S3 und das mit über 15 Jahre Trailerfahrung.


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Da ich ohne jegliche Trialkenntnisse runter gekommen bin





aa4 schrieb:


> ...S3 ohne Trailkenntnisse?..



Tr*ai*l != Tr*ia*l

S3 kommt man per Definitionem noch ohne Tr*ia*ltechniken runter, welche zu haben macht die Sache nur leichter.


----------



## dave (2. September 2013)

Gute Sache die STS nach einiger Zeit einmal auf ihre Aktualität hin zu hinterfragen!
Gibt mir auch die Möglichkeit drei Dinge zu korrigieren. ;-)

* Die STS ist per Definition bereits nach oben hin offen.
* In der STS sind bereits Plus-Minus-Abstufungen der einzelnen Grade eingeführt.
* Die STS definiert bereits ganz allgemeine Klassifizierungen nach dem Leicht-Mittel-Schwer-Schema.

Die Diskussion berührt ganz verschiedene Themengebiete, welche die STS an sich, deren Anwendung und die Vermittlung ihrer Inhalte betreffen.
Wäre ggf. sinnvoll die drei Aspekte in separaten Threads zu diskutieren.
Na ja, ich habe die vielen Posts jetzt zwar nur überfliegen können, gebe aber mal meinen Senf zu ein paar Aspekten hinzu.

*Bedeutung von Skalen*
Wir hatten damals einfach den Eindruck, dass eine weit verbreitete Skala fehlt und sie auch uns Bikern viele Vorteile bieten würde.
Das wurde mir bei unserem USA-Trip wieder richtig bewusst. Dort werden alle Trails nach der IMBA-Skala klassifiziert und deren Klassifizierung wird teilweise sogar auf Wanderkarten vermerkt.
So findet man sich auch in fremden Regionen recht gut zurecht und kann vor allem abschätzen, ob einem der Trail nicht zu schwierig bzw. spaßfrei ist.
Ich selber orientiere mich mangels anderweitiger Dokumentation in den Alpen übrigens auch primär an der SAC-Wanderskala. 
Doch gänzlich ohne Skala würde vieles einfach auf teures "Trial and Error" hinauslaufen.
Diese Skalen sind richtig angewandt ein nützliches Tool, aber letztlich auch nur eines von vielen Bausteinen, wenn es um die Beschreibung von Trails und Touren geht, da das Gesamterlebnis auch von anderen Faktoren abhängt.

*Inhalt der STS*
Die STS beschreibt primär den Untergrund, Gefälle, Hindernisse etc. Die daraus resultierende Schwierigkeit für den Biker ist eine Frage des Fahrstils, seines Bikes, etc.
Im Schritttempo gefahren hat ein S2-Trail eine ganz andere Charakteristik als im DH-Tempo. Daher taugt die Skala nicht unbedingt zum Schwanzvergleich! 
Sie soll den Leser vor allem dazu befähigen die Schwierigkeit individuell und nur grob für sich abzuleiten.

*Beschreibung der Klassifizierung*
Alleine der S-Grad ist nur eine grobe Kenngröße, wenn es um die Beurteilung einer längeren Abfahrt geht, jedoch von Vorteil um auf einer Karte oder einer Übersicht Trails zu klassifizieren.
Wir haben es hier den Autoren überlassen wie sie die Trails ansonsten genauer beschreiben. Für eine umfassende Beschreibung kommt man um Prosa letztlich nicht herum.
Aber dies ist bewusst nicht Teil der STS. Wir wollten uns auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren und dem Autor ein Werkzeug an die Hand geben, um vielleicht auch nur eine kurze Passage zu beschreiben.

*Subjektive Bewertung*
Die Bewertung ist ja auch tatsächlich nicht so einfach und benötigt Erfahrung. Vor allem sollte man vorsichtig sein S-Grade zu bewerten die man nicht selber beherrscht und das ggf. kommunizieren.
Der Vorschlag die Objektivität zu erleichtern indem wir die Skala feiner unterteilen und sie mit konkreteren, genaueren Abmessungen für Stufen etc. versehen, scheitert unserer Meinung zum einen an der Handhabbarkeit (ich kann mir keine 10-Grade merken) und zum anderen daran, dass niemand den Zollstock beim Biken auspacken möchte.
Mit den Fotos scheinen wir leider auch nur teilweise erfolgreich zu sein. Wir hatten auf der STS-Website angemerkt die Fotos aufgrund der Schwierigkeit zu klassifizieren, die durch das Motiv suggeriert wird. Das betrifft nicht nur die Beispielbilder im den jeweiligen Alben, sondern alle Fotos.
Wie bereits erwähnt und auch schon damals gedacht, sehe ich die Lösung in einer Community-gestützten Trail-Datenbank, bei welcher der S-Grad aufgrund des Feedbacks auch nachträglich angepasst werden kann. Leider wird es aus den beschriebenen Gründen spätestens bei S4-Trails problematisch. Doch bis S3 würden vermutlich auch viele bekannte Trails zusammenkommen, um deren Geheimhaltung man sich weniger Gedanken machen müsste. Es müsste sich nur jemand finden, dies zu implementieren und zu betreiben. Der IBC Tourguide könnte diesbezüglich eventuell erweitert werden.

*Ernsthaftigkeit*
Es macht durchaus Sinn die Ernsthaftigkeit separat zu erfassen und zu beschreiben. Wir hatten uns den Schuh aber nicht anziehen wollen, weil wir mit der STS schon genug Diskussionen hatten und auf Willi Hofer verwiesen.

*Erweiterung nach oben*
Wer Trails abwertet, nur weil sie ihm mit mehr Erfahrung auf einmal einfacher vorkommen, hat die STS in mindestens einem Fall falsch angewandt. Vermutlich in der Vergangenheit. Dies wäre für mich kein legitimer Grund die Skala nach oben zu erweitern.
Es wundert mich nicht, dass Trails vom Bewerter mit zunehmender Erfahrung neu eingeschätzt werden. Die Unterscheidung vorzunehmen zwischen zwei S-Graden die ein, zwei Grade oberhalb der eigenen Könnensstufe liegen, ist naturgemäß sehr schwierig, weil man im Kopf doch mit einem vereinfachten Schema der STS herumfährt und das Wissen fehlt, die möglichen Linien zu erkennen und zu bewerten, um eine scheinbar unfahrbare Passage doch bewältigen zu können. Mit der Zeit erfährt man sich dieses Wissen jedoch und dann erscheint die Passage auf einmal in einem ganz anderen Licht.
Die Diskussion um höhere S-Grade würde ich ansonsten lieber separat mit den Interessierten diskutieren, welche sich tatsächlich auch oberhalb von S5 bewegen.

 @Elbambell:
Um noch mal speziell auf deine Fragen einzugehen ...



Elbambell schrieb:


> - Die S-Grade werden von vielen rein subjektiv vergeben und orientieren sich nicht an den objektiven Kriterien. Dabei scheinen viele Biker S3 als das zu definieren, was sie selbst fahren können, Biker mit eigenem Anspruch gleiches als S4. Wie kann man hier wieder zu einer einheitlichen Sprache kommen?



Vielleicht durch eine Trail-Datenbank, bei welcher durch mehrfache Bewertungen der S-Grad zu einem realistischen Wert hin konvergiert.
Wäre natürlich zu überlegen wie dieser Prozess ausschaut, ob die Bewertungen unterschiedlich gewichtet würden etc.
Fragt sich nur wer das auf die Beine stellt und betreibt ...



Elbambell schrieb:


> - thomas.h hat zurecht eingewandt, dass die Skala bereits ein paar Jahre alt ist und die Bikeszene sich weiter entwickelt hat. Vielleicht sollte die Skala nach oben erweitert werden?
> - Eine weitere Idee ist die Skala feiner abzustufen. Z.B. durch Vergabe von + und -, z.B. S2+



s. o.



Elbambell schrieb:


> - Was ist schwer und sollte wie bewertet werden? Flach mit großen Blöcken, die man auf dem Hinterrad durchüpfen muss oder so steil, dass man sich beim reinen Anblick schon nass macht?



Die Frage beschreibt aus unserer Sicht die falsche Herangehensweise bzw. ein kaum lösbares Problem. Daher orientiert sich die STS nach den Gegebenheiten des Weges,  d. h. wie man dessen Beschaffenheit in möglichst wenigen Abstufungen beschreiben und dabei eine möglichst augenscheinliche Differenzierung heranziehen kann. Die STS lässt sich trotzdem gut abbilden auf fahrtechnische, aufeinander aufbauende Fertigkeiten.
Würden wir uns als Ausgangslage daran orientieren was als schwierig bzw. schwieriger zu bewerten sei, müssten wir uns z. B. damit auseinandersetzen, dass ein und derselbe Trail bei unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit auch unterschiedliche Schwierigkeiten aufweist. Als nächstes kommt der Federweg, etc.



Elbambell schrieb:


> - Wer hat Ideen wie man Referenzstellen besser definieren kann. Fotos, Videos?



Zweifelsohne wäre es optimal sie mit allen technischen Möglichkeiten zu dokumentieren.
Dir geht es vermutlich darum wie man mit der Kamera die Schwierigkeit möglichst real einfängt, oder? Das fragt sich auch jeder Fotograf und Filmer!


----------



## pndrev (2. September 2013)

Mir hat bisher eine grobe Einteilung meiner Touren nach STS auch geholfen, Mitfahrer entsprechend vorzubereiten. Die Aussage "alles S1, ein paar Trails kurz S2" oder "alles S1, wer mag kann noch eine S3 Variante fahren" hilft schon, dass die Leute sich vorher überlegen, wo sie lang wollen. Allerdings bin ich auch schuldig, dass ich die Stellen tendenziell eher zu schwer sehe, da es mir lieber ist, meine Mitfahrer gehen vorsichtig an die Sache ran als blind runter zu fahren.

Im Prinzip also die I/S2 Formulierung, die ist in meinen Augen die einzig sinnvolle Anwendung derzeit.

Mein Problem an der Sache: Zuviele Kriterien sind gekoppelt. Eine "leichte" Spitzkehre (S2) ist für mich kniffliger als ein Haufen kleiner Stufen (S2). Von daher bringt mir "S2" teilweise nix, wenn nicht hervorgeht, auf welchen Teil der S2 Klassifizierung sich das bezieht. Andererseits ist eine Aufdröselung in Kurven, Absätze, Gefälle etc so unübersichtlich, dass es auch Blödsinn wird...


----------



## [elvis] (2. September 2013)

... man kann auch 'ne Wissenschaft daraus machen...
Blau/Rot/Schwarz reicht völlig und selbst das ist schon total subjektiv.


----------



## ingoshome (3. September 2013)

[elvis];10913063 schrieb:
			
		

> ... man kann auch 'ne Wissenschaft daraus machen...
> Blau/Rot/Schwarz reicht völlig und selbst das ist schon total subjektiv.



Die STS tut das auch weiterhin - und orientiert sich dabei (richtig, wie ich finde) an das was man aus der Swiss Singletrail Map findet:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ - oben findest Du die Farben.

Für einen wesentlichen Teil der biker passen die Farben auch (S0-S3), aber wenn man ab "schwarz" unterwegs ist (wie viele Skifahrer das suchen),
dann braucht es mehr - und darauf bezieht sich die Diskussion hier im wesentlichen. Sieh dir die Beisiele ab hier mal an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10908646#post10908646

So subjektiv ist es übrigens auch gar nicht (sogar weniger als es blau-schwarz-rot vielleicht war)


----------



## [elvis] (3. September 2013)

Ok, danke. War mir nicht klar. Kein weiteren Fragen


----------



## wesone (3. September 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Versteh das bitte nicht als persönliche abwertung, aber ich bin da gegenteiliger meinung. Ich denke, dass ein erfahrener Biker mit Technik im S4-5 niveau kann Schwierigkeiten deutlich objektiver beurteilen. Vor allem weil er es fahren kann!
> 
> Wie willst du ein stelle ohne sie zu fahren, vernünftig einordnen? Das geht doch deutlich besser wenn man sie gefahren ist.
> 
> ich zitiere mich da mal selbst.



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben, dem ist m.M nach nicht so.

Wenn ich z.B. mal den Querweiß zum Sportklettern ziehen darf.

Wir klettern im Schnitt an guten Tagen bis zu 7c+ und ich denke, dass wir Routen ab 5C durchaus realistisch bewerten können. 

Bei allem was darunter liegt wir es schon deutlich schwieriger für mich realistisch zu bewerten. 

Als Beispiel ist zwischen 4a bis 4c für mich persl.kein großer Unterschied wahrnehmbar bzw. ich fühle mich nicht in Lage hier objektiv und realistisch zu unterscheiden.

Jemand dessen Limit z.B. im 5C bis 6a Bereich liegt kann diesen Bereich viel besser und differenzierter einschätzen als ich.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (9. September 2013)

Hab da mal ne blöde Frage 

War am WE im Hindelanger Bikepark. Der wird im I-Net mit bis S3 angegeben.

Wenn ich aber den Drop aus 2 - 2,5 Meter an der Stelle mache, wo die fette Wall und der Big Jump steht, ist das dann immer noch S3 oder kann man die Skala für Freeride eh nicht verwenden?

So ein Sprungabsatz ins Gefälle könnte ja im "echten Leben" auch mal vorkommen. Wie bewertet ihr dann sowas? Weil einfach runterfahren geht dort ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (9. September 2013)

Für Bikepark Strecken ist die Skala nicht wirklich gedacht.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (10. September 2013)

Das denke ich mir schon auch. Aber wie gesagt, wenn in freier Natur so ein Drop (wo Du springen musst) auftaucht, was wäre das dann für ne Sxxx Einstufung?

Weil ob der Sprung natürlich enstanden oder künstlich angelegt wurde, ist dann ja Fahrtechnisch erstmal egal.


----------



## grey (10. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> so ein Drop (wo Du springen musst) auftaucht, was wäre das dann für ne Sxxx Einstufung?



Keine.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ein Hauptprobleme der STS ist die Tatsache, dass eigtl. Schlüsselstellen damit beschrieben werden sollten und kein ganzer Trail.
Hier sind doch einige Experten anwesend. Wäre es nicht eine Idee so etwas wie ein Webwiki zu bekannten Trails zu erstellen mit Angaben einmal im Sinne der STS, aber auch, wieviele Schlüsselstellen der Trail enthält, wieviel Flow man erfährt und allgemein so etwas wie ein Gütesiegel?


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> [...]
> Hier sind doch einige Experten anwesend. Wäre es nicht eine Idee so etwas wie ein Webwiki zu bekannten Trails zu erstellen mit Angaben einmal im Sinne der STS, aber auch, wieviele Schlüsselstellen der Trail enthält, wieviel Flow man erfährt und allgemein so etwas wie ein Gütesiegel?



Halte ich nicht für praktikabel. Zum einen die Todsikutiererei was die STS angeht zum anderen die zusätzliche Baustelle: Wie willst Du "Flow" beurteilen? Letzteres ist doch in noch größerem Maße als die Wahrnehmung der STS vom Fahrkönnen abhängig. Für den einen ist der Forstweg in schöner Landschaft mit bisschen hoch und runter total flowig, für den anderen ist es der Gebirgspfad der durchgehend auf S3 Niveau mit S4 Stellen mehrere 100 Hm runtergeht. Fürn dritten isses die geshapte Brechsandpiste... Für jemand der nur technischen Kram fährt kommt auf der geshapten Brechsandpiste null Flow auf, auch wenn man es nach dem gängigen Sprachgebrauch im Moment da erwarten würde...


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2014)

@jan84, hat vollkommen recht.
Der Begriff Flow wird so unterschiedlich verwendet.
Schau dir mal das Video der Vertrider dazu an.





Es gibt außerdem schon lange eine Datenbank von eingestuften Trails.
Diese findet man in OSM (Open Street Maps).
Auf z.B. http://www.vttrack.fr/ kann man sich die eingestuften Wege als "Sentier OSM" anschauen und runterladen.
Für Garmin-Geräte gibt es die Open MTB Map und für TwoNav habe ich passende Karten erstellt.
Unter Android gibt es für OruxMaps und Locus Pro die passenden MTB-Layer.

ray

p.S.:
So sehen die Vertrider die Singletrailskala:

S1: _Pippifax_
S2: _Pippifax mit Wurzel_
_S3: Öha, a Stufe_
_S4: Öha, a hohe Stufe_
_S5: ÖÖhaa, zach!_
_S6: Oida leck!_
_S7: …_
_ _


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Das mit der Datenbank bei der OSM kannte ich noch nicht. Da waren die Franzosen mal wieder schneller als wir


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2014)

OSM ist eine Datenbank. 

Laut meines Wissen wurde OSM in UK gegründet.

ray


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, OSM ist eine Sammlung privat erhobener Daten. Das Portal vttrack.fr kannte ich halt noch nicht mit den eingestuften Wegen. Sowas kommt einem grafischen "Wiki" doch schon recht nahe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> und für TwoNav habe ich passende Karten erstellt.



Danke übrigens dafür!!!


----------



## soulslight (11. Februar 2014)

@rayc: ist S0 jetzt abgeschafft? ich dachte bisher "pippifax mit wurzel" sei S1.
also, so gesehen alles eine stufe zurück. mir wäre es ja egal, ich kenne vom klettern auch keine 0-bewertung, nur für die kommunikation wäre es einfacher, wenn zumindest das klar wäre. ich glaube eh, dass die meisten mit S0 wenig anfangen können, weil "Null" ja n"Nichts" ist. Von daher würde mir die von dir beschriebene Skala eh besser gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2014)

SO ist sicherlich nicht abgeschafft!

Das war nur die Sicht der Vertrider auf die Singletrailskala.

*entscheidend ist
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*
und nichts anderes!

Ray


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

soulslight schrieb:


> @rayc: ist S0 jetzt abgeschafft? ich dachte bisher "pippifax mit wurzel" sei S1.



ich glaub, das wahr mehr ironisch zu verstehen


----------



## soulslight (11. Februar 2014)

@ scylla: du traust mir zuviel zu!

ich hab mich nur in der diskussion verhädert, was für mich wieder nur zeigt, dass alle über etwas gleiches, anderst reden und babylonische verwirrung herrscht.
wobei ich mir bei den bezeichnungen ein schmunzeln nicht verkneifen konnte.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Unter Android gibt es für OruxMaps und Locus Pro die passenden MTB-Layer._..._



Öhm, kannst du mir das bitte noch etwas genauer erklären? Für welche Map gibt es welche Layer, wo bekommt man diese und wie aktiviert man sie? Ich hab für Oruxmaps zur Zeit immer die "germany_south" geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kein Android Experte, und setze selbst Orux oder Locus nicht ein.
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/MTB#Rendering_on_Android_units
http://www.openandromaps.org/ ist das Stichwort.

Aber, bitte im passenden Forum klären.
Hier passt es thematisch nicht.

ray


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Auf z.B. http://www.vttrack.fr/ kann man sich die eingestuften Wege als "Sentier OSM" anschauen und runterladen.



*Das* ist ja mal interessant.
Die Einstufung wäre dann wohl:
grün T1 = S0
blau T2 = S1
orange T3 = S2
rot T4 = S3

?

Könnte passen. Steile Wand/Magdeburger Weg im Harz ist als T4 klassifiziert, was nach Singletrailskala dann S3 sein müsste. Ich hatte sie auch in Erinnerung als vorne und hinten S2, mittendrin einige S3 Stellen. Reichlich fette Felsen da.

Was gar nicht paast, ist mMn der Scalettapass in der Schweiz. Anfahrt von Dürrboden hoch zum Pass ist "grün" - also nee, wirklich nicht. Da liegen nur Felsen rum, von S0 Schotterweg weit und breit keine Spur.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> *Das* ist ja mal interessant.
> Die Einstufung wäre dann wohl:
> grün T1 = S0
> blau T2 = S1
> ...



bin oft in den frz alpen und kenne dort sehr viele trails. wenn man genau hinsieht, sind viele trails mehrfach farbig hinterlegt. klar bei einem offenen system. die meinungen divergieren hier ganz schön. ein paar trails sind zb von einem user blau, vom anderen rot hinterlegt... 

insgesamt (nach betrachtung einer relevanten anzahl) würde ich die obige übersetzung noch einen halbgrad runtersetzen, also blau als s0-1, orange s1-2 etc. 
wobei man immer aufpassen muss, ob da nicht irgendein komischer seine minderwertigleitskomplexe loswerden wollte und blau gab oder ein entsetzter forststraßenbiker sein grauen im netz rot oder gar lila manifestieren wollte....

alles in allem ist die klassifizierung auf VTTrack nicht übel, nur sollte man vor allem als weniger versierter biker sich nicht 100% daruf verlassen und dann bei evtl auftauchenden problemchen nicht fluchen.


----------



## rayc (12. Februar 2014)

Aufpassen!

mit T1, ... ist nicht die schweizer SAC Skala für Wanderer (-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAC-Wanderskala) gemeint!

Das ist die frz. MTB-Singletrailskala, die älter ist als die STS.
Grob kann man sagen, das T1=S0, ... ist.

siehe z.B.
http://www.vttour.fr/membres/aide_topo.php#dif_d
Die Skala ist dreigliedrig, M (berg hoch), T (runter, also wie STS), E (Gefahr)

ray


----------



## rayc (12. Februar 2014)

@zweiheimischer , Fehleinstufungen gibt es sowohl im frz. als auch im dt. System.
Mal zu schwer, mal zu leicht eingestuft.
Liegt halt in der Natur des Menschen.

Übrigens, gibt es noch weitere Singletrailskalas.
Hier z.B. die ital. Skala:
http://www.cicloalpinismo.com/p/scala-delle-difficolta.html

Ray


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2014)

wenn schon, dann bitte Skalen, sonst kommt die Rechtschreibpolizei 



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> insgesamt (nach betrachtung einer relevanten anzahl) würde ich die obige übersetzung noch einen halbgrad runtersetzen, also blau als s0-1, orange s1-2 etc.
> wobei man immer aufpassen muss, ob da nicht irgendein komischer seine minderwertigleitskomplexe loswerden wollte und blau gab oder ein entsetzter forststraßenbiker sein grauen im netz rot oder gar lila manifestieren wollte....
> 
> alles in allem ist die klassifizierung auf VTTrack nicht übel, nur sollte man vor allem als weniger versierter biker sich nicht 100% daruf verlassen und dann bei evtl auftauchenden problemchen nicht fluchen.



auch meine Erfahrung.
Ich hab für mich persönlich grob rausklassifiziert, dass die "roten" (T4) meistens ganz witzig sind, und sich im Bereich S2-S3, evtl wenige S4 Stellen bewegen. "orange"/T3 ist meistens schon an der Grenze zu langweilig und hat zu viel S1 mit drin.
Wenn man ein bissel mit einer guten Topokarte abgleicht und ein wenig Gefühl für das Gelände vor Ort hat, kann man eigentlich meistens ganz gut abschätzen, ob da ein frustrierter Forstweg-Biker oder ein gelangweilter Bergsteiger am Werk war  Einen T3 Weg durch eine Felswand würd ich z.B. nur dann glauben, wenn ich wüsste, dass da ne alte Militärstraße hoch geht usw.

Im wesentlichen sind die beiden Skalen gleichwertig miteinander, und lassen sich beide gut anwenden, wenn man mal die "Übersetzung" zwischen beiden gefunden hat.
Bei den Franzosen finde ich angenehm, dass die meistens auch noch auf der E-Skala klassifizieren, das macht kaum ein Deutscher, obwohl's die analoge G-Skala ja auch gibt.

Edit: schnell korrigiert vor ich verhaftet werde


----------



## Promontorium (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn schon, dann bitte "persönlich", sonst kommt die Rechtschreibpolizei aber sowas von!


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2014)

erwischt


----------



## CC. (12. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> @jan84
> p.S.:
> So sehen die Vertrider die Singletrailskala:
> 
> ...


Das "ÖÖhaa" zog sich heute den halben Tag auf den Trails durch den Wald. Langanhaltender Gag, richtig gut


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2014)

Öha!

Kennt jemand ein paar Videos zu den entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsgraden? Würde mir das gerne mal "in Natura" ansehen (ok, auf Video halt), mit Bildern oder Texten kann man da nicht so arg viel anfangen finde ich.
Würde da gerne mal ein Gefühl für entwickeln, bzw. das mit den Trails hier so vergleichen.

Zur auf der Seite als S2 eingestuften Sentiero 601 hab ich auf Youtube ein paar Videos gefunden. Das sah teilweise schon ziemlich arg holprig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (2. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zur auf der Seite als S2 eingestuften Sentiero 601 hab ich auf Youtube ein paar Videos gefunden. Das sah teilweise schon ziemlich arg holprig aus.



Hab mir das halbstündige auch mal angeschaut. Laut Beschreibung S2 passt das im Großen und Ganzen. Da sieht man aber leider, dass die Beschreibung halt nicht alles erfasst. Stufen, Steilheit etc. passen. ABER die Schwierigkeit macht hier der Untergrund und der Kopf. Das Geröll und die Brocken erhöhen die Schwierigkeit erheblich. 
Die Todeszone würde ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr als S2 einstufen, auch wenn man sieht, wie sehr eine vernünftige Linienwahl hilft.
Sehr gefallen hat mir, dass die Jungs gesichert haben. Egal wie du da gelandet wärst, hätt es immer Aua gegeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Die Stufen im unteren Teil sind S3 und bei Nässe eher nicht fahrbar. Mit einem DH Bike ist das sicher anders, und mit AM auch wieder. Ist aber viel Kopfsache. Als ich mich mal getraut hab, wars überraschend easy. Hätte aber auch anders sein können...
So wie auch die S3 Stelle im Magdeburger Weg, wo das Bild einen mit Hardtail zeigt.
Müssige Diskussionen.

Einfach mal Wegeklassiker Namen suchen und Videos dazu ergoogeln.
Zb Jochberg M-Trail Dalco schauderterrasse freefall-riva schneidi haraldphilipp käptnfr usw


----------



## superstef (15. März 2014)

möchte die diskussion hier jetzt mal mit ner weiteren idee erweitern:
die problematik besteht wie weiter oben schon ausgeführt darin, dass ein trail schlüsselstellen hat, die dann durch z.B. STS höher also schwieriger bewertet werden obwohl der Trail in seinem mehrheitlichem Verlauf deutlich einfacher ist. Die insgesamte Bewertung des Trails dann z.B. mit S3 nur weil er vllt 3 Schlüsselstellen mit S3 hat - ansonsten aber S1 ist also immer interpretationssache.

Wie wäre denn die kombinierte Auszeichnung mit "Blau" "Rot" und "Schwarz" analog für die Skipisten und Strecken in Bikeparks für den Grundcharakter des Trails und dann noch die Ergänzung mit der STS für die Schlüsselstellen? Wie bei STS müsste blau/rot/schwarz dann noch genauer mit Bildern etc. definiert werden...


----------



## knogi (15. März 2014)

superstef schrieb:


> möchte die diskussion hier jetzt mal mit ner weiteren idee erweitern:
> die problematik besteht wie weiter oben schon ausgeführt darin, dass ein trail schlüsselstellen hat, die dann durch z.B. STS höher also schwieriger bewertet werden obwohl der Trail in seinem mehrheitlichem Verlauf deutlich einfacher ist. Die insgesamte Bewertung des Trails dann z.B. mit S3 nur weil er vllt 3 Schlüsselstellen mit S3 hat - ansonsten aber S1 ist also immer interpretationssache.


Dann wird die STS meiner Meinung nach in dem Fall aber falsch angewendet:


> Wichtig:
> Nicht alle Faktoren müssen erfüllt werden um eine Passage einem gewissen S-Grad zuzuordnen. Ein Singletrail kann passagen- oder abschnittsweise durchaus auch unterschiedliche Schwierigkeiten aufweisen. Der Weg wird also z. B. als S2er beschrieben mit zwei S3 Passagen.


Nur weil ein paar Schlüsselstellen drin sind soll nicht der gesamte Trail höher eingestuft werden.


----------



## hulster (17. März 2014)

So ne Skipisten-Klassifizierung wäre ja nicht schlecht. ABER die Situation is ne andere. Du hast ja nie ne durchgängige Piste. Du fährst einen Talabsatz und hast fast immer Alternativen. Also vom selben Punkt dann Blau/Rot/Schwarz oder nur ein Teil aber selten nur eine. 
Dadurch ist dann ein schwarzer Abschnitt auch schwarz, obwohl es da dann auch Unterschiede gibt.
Bei nem Trail sieht es anders aus. Der ist häufig länger und ohne Alternativen. 
Beste meiner Meinung nach wären % Angaben. 95% S2, Schlüsselstellen S3. Dann weiß ich, das ich den größten Teil fahren kann und es mit eventuell 2-3 mal Schieben getan ist. Hab ich 50% S2 und 50% S3, weiß ich, dass ich entweder die Finger davon lasse oder erheblich mehr Zeit einplane.


----------



## Eisbein (17. März 2014)

eine farbliche klassifizierung wie man es von den skipisten kennt, halte ich für zu gering abgestuft. Mich interessierts im konkreten schon obs jetzt s3 oder s4 oder s5 ist. I.wo dazwischen würde man ja die grenzen zwischen rot und schwarz ziehen müssen. Also ists nun s3 oder s5?

Ich glaube, das was hier Diskussionsgegenstand ist, ist in der Praxis überhaupt kein Problem. Es sei denn jemand ist so spaßbefreit, dass es ihm komplett die laune vermiest wenn auf 1000hm trail 5min Trageanteil kommt. Weil S3 ausgeschrieben und dann aber 10 Spitzkehren am Stück kamen. Das würd ich nicht so eng sehen.
Die Problematik wo konkret die Grenze zu ziehen ist, ist da deutlich komplexer. Ich muss bei Spitzkehren jedes mal dran denken, warum das jetzt S4 sein sollte, auch wenn sie noch so leicht, jedoch ohne Versetzen nicht fahrbar, ist.


----------



## scylla (17. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Das würd ich nicht so eng sehen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das was hier Diskussionsgegenstand ist, ist in der Praxis überhaupt kein Problem. Es sei denn jemand ist so spaßbefreit, dass es ihm komplett die laune vermiest wenn auf 1000hm trail 5min Trageanteil kommt. Weil S3 ausgeschrieben und dann aber 10 Spitzkehren am Stück kamen.


Dabei beschreibst du doch selbst das "Problem": Paar Spitzkehren oder bissi tragen sind eigentlich nicht der Rede wert, da trampelt man irgenwie rum, steigt ab oder uebt einfach, bis es geht. 
Sind es dagegen aber groessere Steilstufen oder ein Weg permanent am Abhang, darf man bei manchen Begleitern einfach wieder umkehren und/oder versaut sich den Tag.


----------



## Elbambell (18. März 2014)

Ich bin froh, dass die Diskussion weiter geht. Leider habe ich jetzt ganz lange nichts von mir hören lassen. Das wird sich hoffentlich im Sommer wieder etwas ändern. Die Idee zum "Lehr-"Video steht weiterhin.

Ein Fazit, welches sich definitiv ziehen lässt, ist, dass die Benutzung der Skala sehr unterschiedlich ist. Siehe Klassifikation einzelner Stellen vs. Grundcharakter, etc. 

Bis bald
Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2014)

Ich finde es auch interessant, gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass man bei der Tourauswahl auf's richtige Pferd setzt.

Die aktuelle Trail-Klassifizierung ist schon sehr hilfreich, richtig interessant wird es meiner Meinung nach aber erst ab S2 aufwärts.

Der Grundcharakter ist für mich persönlich wichtiger, als einzelne Stellen. Der Grund: Wenn der Grundcharakter schon nicht passt, dann sinkt der Spaßfaktor über eine längere Zeit, bei einer einzelnen schwierigen Stelle hängt es wiederum von vielen anderen Kriterien ab (Wohlfühlfaktor, Mut, Sicherheit, Gefühl, ...), ob ich diese fahre, zur Not wird geschoben/getragen, mit dem ich sehr gut Leben kann.

Ich musste auch erst lernen, dass Trails, die ich gemäß STS eigentlich sicher fahren müsste, dann trotzdem nicht sicher fahren kann, weil z.B. wegen schwieriger Bodenbeschaffenheit, heftiger Schräghang, Abrutschgefahr, genereller Trailzustand, aber auch konditionelle Schwäche, d.h. quasi Fehleinschätzung der anderen Tourenparameter oder einfach nur Pech, weil sich der Zustand des Trails seit der Beschreibung geändert hat. Ist halt nicht immer alles Up to Date, und die Natur lebt. In Slowenien musste ich da hin & wieder schon die bittere Erfahrung machen


----------

